# WHO'S HAVING SUCCESS WITH MONSTER CROPPING?



## MammothGrow (Sep 16, 2015)

Is anybody on here having good results taking clones from their flowering plants 2-3 weeks into flower, and getting equal to or higher yields, and same quality bud? I'm thinking of taking cuts from my Indica dominant Blueberry x Cookies from Midnight Farms Nursery that i just switched to flower 3 days ago. Trying to research this Monster Cropping and see if I should bother or just get fresh cuts from Midnight when i need to(so far all 3 strains i've got from them are slaying it!)


----------



## dangledo (Sep 16, 2015)

Only way I clone


----------



## Lord Kanti (Sep 16, 2015)

My MC plants are falling over under the weight. I have more buds but they are smaller compared to the non MC plants. I'll post cured weight comparison in about a month.


----------



## ThaProdiG (Sep 17, 2015)

i dont know how people think they'll get any grow experiences from buying clones... doesnt make u a grower... nor give u any worthy experience... the nursery grows it... you just take it home... so annoying listening to people who swag off of nurseries come on here spewing advice knowing they dont grow shit... they house sit some plants for a month,


----------



## youraveragehorticulturist (Sep 17, 2015)

When I "Monster Crop" I get a lot of skinny branches, all growing out of what used to be a bud site. Too many, too skinny. Growth is unsymmetrical, and unpredictable. I end up cutting most of the "monster" growth away. 

When I "fim" I end up with the same situation. Lots of skinny, ugly branches all originating from one "tip." And usually I cut most of those shitty branches away, anyway. 

When I just top, I get strong, even growth. Next week I can just top the new growth. This seems faster, easier and less gimicky.

Am I doing it wrong? Are you guys really getting superior results from the Monster Crop?


----------



## GroErr (Sep 17, 2015)

They work well outdoor if you have a strain that branches out well when cut during flowering, particularly if you're doing guerilla grows where you can't get to the plants regularly for training. I also use them if for whatever reason the clones I cut during veg didn't turn out. That said, indoor I'm on a pretty tight schedule to keep things perpetual and will rarely use MC clones as they take longer to root and re-veg. As per @youraveragehorticulturist comments above, some strains I've tried it on suck and end up with a bunch of skinny-ass branches that are more or less useless. Only way to know is try it on a few strains/phenos, some take to it well, like the one's below...


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 17, 2015)

iv had no problem with taking clones from a flowering plant.
some "bush" up a bit on reveg, & they take a little longer to root but work fine IMO
I just took some cuts yesterday from a couple 3 wks in


----------



## youraveragehorticulturist (Sep 17, 2015)

Looking good guys! Thanks for the info!


----------



## Darth Vapour (Sep 17, 2015)

lol what does monster cropping and taking cuts couple weeks in flower have in common ??? NOTHING


----------



## sunny747 (Sep 17, 2015)

Funny and true!


----------



## MammothGrow (Sep 17, 2015)

ThaProdiG said:


> i dont know how people think they'll get any grow experiences from buying clones... doesnt make u a grower... nor give u any worthy experience... the nursery grows it... you just take it home... so annoying listening to people who swag off of nurseries come on here spewing advice knowing they dont grow shit... they house sit some plants for a month,


My first instinct is to tell you what a deuche you are, but I'll move past that. Assuming things about people off such little information you have is quite stupid. I've grown from seed, I've kept mother plants and got my clones from them, blah blah blah. If you get clones from a nursery you still have to take good care of them and provide them feedings etc to reach a good result. Just because you don't germinate the seed, or root the clone yourself until its like 4-6" tall, but you grow the plant the rest of its life, hardly makes you not a grower. GO TROLL SOMEWHERE ELSE DEUCHEBAG, YOUR WORDS ARE IRRELEVANT HERE


----------



## MammothGrow (Sep 17, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> lol what does monster cropping and taking cuts couple weeks in flower have in common ??? NOTHING


Not sure what you think Monster Cropping is, but it is when clones are taken from flowering plants that are 2-3 weeks into flower. The flowering cut having to go back to veg usually makes the clone grow extra bushy with lots of branching and nodes, unlike most clones from mother plants which you have to top and/or train to achieve multiple tops from. Do some research before adding your 2 cents please.


----------



## MammothGrow (Sep 17, 2015)

GroErr said:


> They work well outdoor if you have a strain that branches out well when cut during flowering, particularly if you're doing guerilla grows where you can't get to the plants regularly for training. I also use them if for whatever reason the clones I cut during veg didn't turn out. That said, indoor I'm on a pretty tight schedule to keep things perpetual and will rarely use MC clones as they take longer to root and re-veg. As per @youraveragehorticulturist comments above, some strains I've tried it on suck and end up with a bunch of skinny-ass branches that are more or less useless. Only way to know is try it on a few strains/phenos, some take to it well, like the one's below...
> View attachment 3501942


Thanks for the reply! Thats pretty much what i assumed, just gotta try since every strain will do differently. Probably helps to start off with bad ass genetics, glad the cuts I got from MFN look to be pretty badass! lol We'll see what happens


----------



## MammothGrow (Sep 17, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> My MC plants are falling over under the weight. I have more buds but they are smaller compared to the non MC plants. I'll post cured weight comparison in about a month.


can't wait to hear the results of the weigh in!


----------



## MammothGrow (Sep 17, 2015)

youraveragehorticulturist said:


> When I "Monster Crop" I get a lot of skinny branches, all growing out of what used to be a bud site. Too many, too skinny. Growth is unsymmetrical, and unpredictable. I end up cutting most of the "monster" growth away.
> 
> When I "fim" I end up with the same situation. Lots of skinny, ugly branches all originating from one "tip." And usually I cut most of those shitty branches away, anyway.
> 
> ...


Are your plants proven heavy yielders with good quality? Or have you not had much success with them to begin with?


----------



## Darth Vapour (Sep 17, 2015)

MammothGrow said:


> My first instinct is to tell you what a deuche you are, but I'll move past that. Assuming things about people off such little information you have is quite stupid. I've grown from seed, I've kept mother plants and got my clones from them, blah blah blah. If you get clones from a nursery you still have to take good care of them and provide them feedings etc to reach a good result. Just because you don't germinate the seed, or root the clone yourself until its like 4-6" tall, but you grow the plant the rest of its life, hardly makes you not a grower. GO TROLL SOMEWHERE ELSE DEUCHEBAG, YOUR WORDS ARE IRRELEVANT HERE


 No my first instinct is to think your a noob Although who ever the nit wit that came up with the idea this happening from clones taken from flowering plant lol seriously is idiotic ..
i am very curious could you be so kind to show us your monster cropped plants or plant ??? Now don't be shy ..
Cause monster cropping in real world growing times can be completely opposite of using a flowered cut to get the results cause quite frankly,, monster cropping can be just that cropping the hell out of any plant and have exactly same results if not better cause of the stalled progress from flowering cut plain and simple here is my seedling i call monster cropping  looking forward to seeing yours


----------



## MammothGrow (Sep 17, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> View attachment 3502004
> No my first instinct is to think your a noob Although who ever the nit wit that came up with the idea  this happening from clones taken from flowering plant lol seriously is idiotic ..
> i am very curious could you be so kind to show us your monster cropped plants or plant ??? Now don't be shy ..
> Cause monster cropping in real world growing times can be completely opposite of using a flowered cut to get the results cause quite frankly,, monster cropping can be just that cropping the hell out of any plant and have exactly same results if not better cause of the stalled progress from flowering cut plain and simple here is my seedling i call monster cropping  looking forward to seeing yours View attachment 3501998View attachment 3501999 View attachment 3502000 View attachment 3502002


Obviously you're not much of a reader. Or you have some weird reason to reject terminology being used to define certain growing techniques because of what your idea of what Monster Cropping means(a plant that has been topped and/or trained to create many tops). Nonetheless, Monster Cropping refers to taking clones from a flowering plant to get all that bushiness and multiple tops without having to top, fim, supercrop, LST, etc. Its funny when people call someone a noob when they don't actually know what the fuck they're talking about


----------



## Torch1 (Sep 18, 2015)

Monster crop... this plant got pulled back into veg. After a couple weeks in flower-- forgot to clone her before hand....
Anyway, re-veg'd for another month, cloned up & hit the flip 7days ago... again...

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DirtyMcCurdy (Sep 18, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> lol what does monster cropping and taking cuts couple weeks in flower have in common ??? NOTHING





sunny747 said:


> Funny and true!


Both of you should probably learn what the term actually means before you post something that makes you look ignorant. Just sayin


----------



## DirtyMcCurdy (Sep 18, 2015)

MammothGrow said:


> My first instinct is to tell you what a deuche you are, but I'll move past that. Assuming things about people off such little information you have is quite stupid. I've grown from seed, I've kept mother plants and got my clones from them, blah blah blah. If you get clones from a nursery you still have to take good care of them and provide them feedings etc to reach a good result. Just because you don't germinate the seed, or root the clone yourself until its like 4-6" tall, but you grow the plant the rest of its life, hardly makes you not a grower. GO TROLL SOMEWHERE ELSE DEUCHEBAG, YOUR WORDS ARE IRRELEVANT HERE


He's obviously one of the many tools on here that don't actually grow.



ThaProdiG said:


> they house sit some plants for a month,


So now it only takes a month to veg a plant then flower it out? 2 months for flower alone. You're comment just proves that you don't even know what you're talking about. We have enough "know it all" trolls on here already.


----------



## sunny747 (Sep 18, 2015)

I monster cropped without knowing it. I took some clones from a flowering pant. They looked absolutely crazy. I couldn't figure it out. Looked like a cat that stuck it's paw in a light socket. I gave them away so not sure how they turned out. I would have liked to have seen them.

Does it increase yield? I doubt it. Could be good for a mother plant or say a plant flowers really well and you want to keep some clones it'd work well in that case. Would it speed up the cropping process? Yea, maybe.

If it increased yield I would do it, but I'm not sure it would. It seems that a plant yields what a plant is going to yield given a certain environment. For instance LST and scrog don't increase total yield. Those techniques more or less pull the growth to the top where the buds get better light. (In my humble opinion) Please don't anyone call me names


----------



## DirtyMcCurdy (Sep 18, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> View attachment 3502004
> No my first instinct is to think your a noob Although who ever the nit wit that came up with the idea this happening from clones taken from flowering plant lol seriously is idiotic ..
> i am very curious could you be so kind to show us your monster cropped plants or plant ??? Now don't be shy ..
> Cause monster cropping in real world growing times can be completely opposite of using a flowered cut to get the results cause quite frankly,, monster cropping can be just that cropping the hell out of any plant and have exactly same results if not better cause of the stalled progress from flowering cut plain and simple here is my seedling i call monster cropping  looking forward to seeing yours View attachment 3501998View attachment 3501999 View attachment 3502000 View attachment 3502002


Thats called *SUPER* CROPPING. *MONSTER* cropping is what the OP is talking about. You are wrong. Just admit it.


----------



## DirtyMcCurdy (Sep 18, 2015)

sunny747 said:


> For instance LST and scrog don't increase total yield.


Yes they do. Thats why people apply those techniques, for that very reason.


----------



## ricky1lung (Sep 18, 2015)

DirtyMcCurdy said:


> Yes the do. Thats why people apply those techniques, for that very reason.


I've lst'd a monster crop, with a good veg and training the results are way better yields than an untrained monster crop.

Imo when trained properly it also gives the plant a longer veg time allowing the branches to thicken up all around. Takes a bit of extra veg though, but well worth it.

I like shrubs.


----------



## Darth Vapour (Sep 18, 2015)

DirtyMcCurdy said:


> Thats called *SUPER* CROPPING. *MONSTER* cropping is what the OP is talking about. You are wrong. Just admit it.


So really whats the difference owe wait a minute I know time right ??? if you think your going to get a monster cropped plant just from taking clones from a 2 - 3 week flowering plant untouched think again not going to happen could that be why they call it monster cropping ??? cause with the more shoots forming then a untouched plant super cropping them will indeed make them what many have posted as monster cropped plant
taking clones from flowering plant will work but once the shitty wrinkled de formed plant kicks back into veg it will start growing again like a normal plant hence little more lateral branching cause that is where the larf buds were on but nothing worth doing and that is from clone ,,
which some how got put into this monster cropping technique usually the monster cropped plant is a plant that has been harvested and some lower larf buds you know like the ones you grow from top to bottom on your plants haha.
Are left to reveg and if you like i will prove it to you I have flowered clones which i have rooting presently will in fact break out of its 2 - 3 week flower mode and into veg and grow normal if left untouched
whats the Difference between monster cropped plant and this ???? lol think about it if MONSTER CROPPING WAS THE BOMB Everyone would be doing it are we ?????
But what it really is ,, Is that the growers clones failed so in hopes in keeping the strain he revegged his harvested plant in hopes to keep the strain alive and get clones
its the same shit as in defoilating a plant in veg strip its leafs off and many claim lateral branching increase tri fold and foliage increases
With closing note With everyone and there dog breeding strains being unstable as it is by doing this, which in reality is a stressed plant either way you look at it will in fact give rise to hermies and nanners so go ahead enjoy em  

PS that small plant is that tree now its 11 feet tall and 12 - 13 feet wide topped once and super cropped 2 - 3 times


----------



## MammothGrow (Sep 18, 2015)

Torch1 said:


> Monster crop... this plant got pulled back into veg. After a couple weeks in flower-- forgot to clone her before hand....
> Anyway, re-veg'd for another month, cloned up & hit the flip 7days ago... again...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


Nice looking girl you got there Torch1! Nice to see a plant that has to gone back to veg, get cloned, get flowered again and is still that healthy looking, keep up the good work!


----------



## MammothGrow (Sep 18, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> So really whats the difference owe wait a minute I know time right ??? if you think your going to get a monster cropped plant just from taking clones from a 2 - 3 week flowering plant untouched think again not going to happen could that be why they call it monster cropping ??? cause with the more shoots forming then a untouched plant super cropping them will indeed make them what many have posted as monster cropped plant
> taking clones from flowering plant will work but once the shitty wrinkled de formed plant kicks back into veg it will start growing again like a normal plant hence little more lateral branching cause that is where the larf buds were on but nothing worth doing and that is from clone ,,
> which some how got put into this monster cropping technique usually the monster cropped plant is a plant that has been harvested and some lower larf buds you know like the ones you grow from top to bottom on your plants haha.
> Are left to reveg and if you like i will prove it to you I have flowered clones which i have rooting presently will in fact break out of its 2 - 3 week flower mode and into veg and grow normal if left untouched
> ...


It goes without saying that the MONSTER CROPPED plant would be trained to grow how you want it to. Also, whether it kicks out a shitload a branching has a lot to do with what strain you are using, certain genetics are going to respond well to it, and some won't. Maybe the few you've tried it on were sativa-dominant so you didn't get a lot of extra branching, whereas an indica-dominant would be much more likely to create the desired effect. As for everybody doing monster cropping because its the bomb, people are just now hearing and learning about it in the past few years from what I can tell, though i'm sure some people have been doing it a long time. BOTTOM LINE: Monster cropping is taking clones from a flowering plant, or revegging a flowering plant to get clones off and/or flower it again. If you were actually a skilled grower you would be able to achieve good results with this method. Maybe you're not so skilled...


----------



## Darth Vapour (Sep 18, 2015)

that tree is Indica dominant cherry pie x pakistani Chitral Kush You do not need to worry about my skills there kiddo i have forgot more then many on here will ever learn


----------



## Torch1 (Sep 18, 2015)

MammothGrow said:


> Nice looking girl you got there Torch1! Nice to see a plant that has to gone back to veg, get cloned, get flowered again and is still that healthy looking, keep up the good work!


I think timing had a lot to do with it.. I didn't let her go past 3weeks flower the 1st time... let her flip back into veg. Mode (maybe 3weeks?)before taking the cuts...
That plant was trained/supercropped, etc... before she got set to flower the 1st time too... hasn't been touched otherwise, except for the cuts I had taken...
Heres a pic of a clone...
Couple days short of a month..

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Darth Vapour (Sep 18, 2015)

Torch1 said:


> I think timing had a lot to do with it.. I didn't let her go past 3weeks flower the 1st time... let her flip back into veg. Mode (maybe 3weeks?)before taking the cuts...
> That plant was trained/supercropped, etc... before she got set to flower the 1st time too... hasn't been touched otherwise, except for the cuts I had taken...
> Heres a pic of a clone...
> Couple days short of a month..
> ...


 You got mites ????? so that is a vegged clone from a flowered plant that you revegged ??? here are some clones presently  from a 2 week flowered plant should be rooted in mid next week 
Would like to ask you so your seeing better growth going this way i mean that clone does not look like anything out of the ordinary.. 
i used to clone 700 clones a day and have up to ten thousand + at once with that said i played around with nodes and cutting points as to where to take clones 
Here is some rooted clones transplanted and about 10 days old from visible roots clones taken from a vegged plant but look at the branching this is untouched clones from a vegged plant And also a harvested plant and on its re veg journey  Hard mode LST lol 
And finally a a bigger plant lower shot picture all this plants except the flowered Re Veg one is from natural vegged clones its amazing really now comparing it to the longer veg times needed to do this monster cropping Personally it should be left for the archives monster cropping is like running magnetic ballasts 30 years from now


----------



## Darth Vapour (Sep 18, 2015)

owe i forgot to add the under shot from a normal clone   if i want to grow Xmass tree clones they look like this haha


----------



## Torch1 (Sep 18, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> You got mites ????? so that is a vegged clone from a flowered plant that you revegged ??? here are some clones presently  from a 2 week flowered plant should be rooted in mid next week
> Would like to ask you so your seeing better growth going this way i mean that clone does not look like anything out of the ordinary..


Lol.. I'm sure I got more than mites...
Better growth? Monster cropping?-- not my preference for growing, just something that happened...


Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## MammothGrow (Sep 18, 2015)

Torch1 said:


> I think timing had a lot to do with it.. I didn't let her go past 3weeks flower the 1st time... let her flip back into veg. Mode (maybe 3weeks?)before taking the cuts...
> That plant was trained/supercropped, etc... before she got set to flower the 1st time too... hasn't been touched otherwise, except for the cuts I had taken...
> Heres a pic of a clone...
> Couple days short of a month..
> ...


I'm wondering, maybe you don't get the crazy branching effect when the clones are taken from a plant that is currently in veg. example, flowering plant flipped back to veg, waited 3 weeks then took cuts. As opposed to taking the clones from the plant when it is in full flower mode during week 2 then the clone has to root and start vegging so it shocks it into crazy branch mode? I can hardly wait 10-12 more days and then I'll take cuts from all my flowering plants and see if they get branchy


----------



## Torch1 (Sep 18, 2015)

MammothGrow said:


> I'm wondering, maybe you don't get the crazy branching effect when the clones are taken from a plant that is currently in veg. example, flowering plant flipped back to veg, waited 3 weeks then took cuts. As opposed to taking the clones from the plant when it is in full flower mode during week 2 then the clone has to root and start vegging so it shocks it into crazy branch mode? I can hardly wait 10-12 more days and then I'll take cuts from all my flowering plants and see if they get branchy


My notion was to get a clone that would'nt monster up or have so much of an inclination to do so...

the clones i have, have been cleaned up a lil... 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## MammothGrow (Sep 19, 2015)

Here's an interesting article on monster cropping.

http://www.theweedblog.com/monster-cropping-marijuana-plants/


----------



## DirtyMcCurdy (Sep 19, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> So really whats the difference owe wait a minute I know time right ??? if you think your going to get a monster cropped plant just from taking clones from a 2 - 3 week flowering plant untouched think again not going to happen could that be why they call it monster cropping ??? cause with the more shoots forming then a untouched plant super cropping them will indeed make them what many have posted as monster cropped plant
> taking clones from flowering plant will work but once the shitty wrinkled de formed plant kicks back into veg it will start growing again like a normal plant hence little more lateral branching cause that is where the larf buds were on but nothing worth doing and that is from clone ,,
> which some how got put into this monster cropping technique usually the monster cropped plant is a plant that has been harvested and some lower larf buds you know like the ones you grow from top to bottom on your plants haha.
> Are left to reveg and if you like i will prove it to you I have flowered clones which i have rooting presently will in fact break out of its 2 - 3 week flower mode and into veg and grow normal if left untouched
> ...


I didn't come up with the terms/techniques or definitions dude. They are what they are. But they are two different things.


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Sep 19, 2015)

Here is a monster cropped la con..


----------



## youraveragehorticulturist (Sep 19, 2015)

My new policy.
It's 100% possible to take clones from a flowering plant. But it takes a little longer for the clones to do their thing. So unless you have a pretty specific reason to want crazy branching, Monster Cropping is not really something you should try to do. Take cuttings from healthy, vegging plants. They will root and "grow right" faster. But if you need more, don't hesitate to grab some clones from a flowering plant.


----------



## MammothGrow (Sep 19, 2015)

youraveragehorticulturist said:


> My new policy.
> It's 100% possible to take clones from a flowering plant. But it takes a little longer for the clones to do their thing. So unless you have a pretty specific reason to want crazy branching, Monster Cropping is not really something you should try to do. Take cuttings from healthy, vegging plants. They will root and "grow right" faster. But if you need more, don't hesitate to grab some clones from a flowering plant.


The one benefit i'm hoping to get from monster cropping is being able to take cuts 2-3 weeks into flower and they should be rooted and vegging by the time i harvest my crop and go right into the big room. Then i no longer need to spend time taking care of mother plants in a separate room, just take cuts at the same time every round. We'll see how it works out though, this will be my first time doing so.


----------



## MammothGrow (Sep 19, 2015)

Justinsbudzzz said:


> View attachment 3503398 Here is a monster cropped la con.. View attachment 3503397


LEGIT


----------



## youraveragehorticulturist (Sep 19, 2015)

Trim 2 weeks into flower?

Lollipopping + cloning= Monster Cropping

Maybe I need to rethink policy...
Every technique has some good use.


----------



## jacksthc (Sep 19, 2015)

my 6 plants I super cropped, few years back


----------



## Darth Vapour (Sep 19, 2015)

MammothGrow said:


> LEGIT


 you should ask him truthfully how long it took from taking cuts to now  to do that 
Cause at the end of the day its all about speed, and power bill expense 
think of growing as a business would you do something that cost company more money or would you do it as to save money and achieve same yield


----------



## Darth Vapour (Sep 19, 2015)

jacksthc said:


> my 6 plants I super cropped, few years back
> 
> View attachment 3503471


 looks good going to take some new pics of my out door beast today here is from a few days ago who needs monster cropping when you can get better results just doing it normal  one plant and HUGE


----------



## MammothGrow (Sep 19, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> you should ask him truthfully how long it took from taking cuts to now  to do that
> Cause at the end of the day its all about speed, and power bill expense
> think of growing as a business would you do something that cost company more money or would you do it as to save money and achieve same yield


If I can take clones from my flowering plants at like day 12 or 14, that means I have about 50 days, give or take, to have those clones rooted and vegged a little. I don't even need them vegged really, I usually put my clones right into the 6 1000 watt room and run 18/6 under the same HPS's they will flower under(I change bulbs every 2 rounds). So I wouldn't have any extra power bill really, ill keep them under my t5's until i harvest and can move them into the big room. Which actually is perfect because im going to pot up with my clones next time instead of putting the clones rooted in rockwool cubes straight into my 5 gallon pots which i did this time and wasnt as productive, took a little while for the roots to fill up. So the approximately 2 - 3 weeks of veg time theyll have after rooting, giving 21-28 days to root, will allow me to have them fill in a 1 gallon container, then a 2 or 3 gallon container, and then into the 5's. The t5's hardly cost anything to run. And i'll still get 4 harvests a year which is all i need.


----------



## jacksthc (Sep 19, 2015)

Thats great if you can grow a few plants outside, living in the uk so i can't

I put a screen over the top and this is how they turned out after 8 weeks in flower under a 600w hps




super cropping is great way go get loads of clones off a single plant, just do a 4 way lst but its going to be more like a 16 way lst, 2 weeks later you could pull 100 clones + from each plant 

not saying mc is the best way but find the strenth and weakness of any technique will allway improve your skills as a grower


----------



## jacksthc (Sep 19, 2015)

just found a pic of the havest


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Sep 19, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> you should ask him truthfully how long it took from taking cuts to now  to do that
> Cause at the end of the day its all about speed, and power bill expense
> think of growing as a business would you do something that cost company more money or would you do it as to save money and achieve same yield


Ya it does take awhile for a flowering cut. To take root that's no joke like 2 times as long or longer it. I just took that cut because that specific plant I didn't clone in time so had to take it and I like this strain a lot.. I do thinks it's cool how it grows when u do it though but Idk.. To each his own... I like both ways nice plant darth


----------



## Darth Vapour (Sep 19, 2015)

MammothGrow said:


> If I can take clones from my flowering plants at like day 12 or 14, that means I have about 50 days, give or take, to have those clones rooted and vegged a little. I don't even need them vegged really, I usually put my clones right into the 6 1000 watt room and run 18/6 under the same HPS's they will flower under(I change bulbs every 2 rounds). So I wouldn't have any extra power bill really, ill keep them under my t5's until i harvest and can move them into the big room. Which actually is perfect because im going to pot up with my clones next time instead of putting the clones rooted in rockwool cubes straight into my 5 gallon pots which i did this time and wasnt as productive, took a little while for the roots to fill up. So the approximately 2 - 3 weeks of veg time theyll have after rooting, giving 21-28 days to root, will allow me to have them fill in a 1 gallon container, then a 2 or 3 gallon container, and then into the 5's. The t5's hardly cost anything to run. And i'll still get 4 harvests a year which is all i need.


 Don't forget you can change your pattern of cloning and be more efficient and get better harvest Remember every shoot you cut in flower is one bud less at harvest  so your defeating the purpose 
i try to clone week before i flip to flower also that week is only watering as to prep soil for bloom nutes pushing into 2 - 3 weeks into flowering you can run a chance of having failed clones then more or less forced to either re veg by this time 5th - 6th week flowered plant that is almost ready for harvest or you lose that strain 
You got to snap out of this idea curious you mention 6 k so how many clones are you taking ??? from that flowering plant here are some lower buds that if i took clones off of would not be there lol 
its all about this also at the end of the day


----------



## Darth Vapour (Sep 19, 2015)

Justinsbudzzz said:


> Ya it does take awhile for a flowering cut. To take root that's no joke like 2 times as long or longer it. I just took that cut because that specific plant I didn't clone in time so had to take it and I like this strain a lot.. I do thinks it's cool how it grows when u do it though but Idk.. To each his own... I like both ways nice plant darth


 you nailed it saving the strain but problem is taking cuts 2 -3 week into flower you run a chance of failing ,, and buy the time you realize clones failed your pretty much on harvest date 
and screwed your self


----------



## sunni (Sep 19, 2015)

cut it out with the name calling and harassment of others


----------



## Al Yamoni (Sep 19, 2015)

sunni said:


> cut it out with the name calling and harassment of others


And I've officially been hit with the veggie patty.. (Makes exit quietly..)


----------



## sunni (Sep 19, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> And I've officially been hit with the veggie patty.. (Makes exit quietly..)


at one point everyone gets hit with the veggie patty... lol thanks for being a good sport and understanding


----------



## Al Yamoni (Sep 19, 2015)

sunni said:


> at one point everyone gets hit with the veggie patty... lol thanks for being a good sport and understanding


I always try.. Keep up the good work.


----------



## jacksthc (Sep 20, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> you nailed it saving the strain but problem is taking cuts 2 -3 week into flower you run a chance of failing ,, and buy the time you realize clones failed your pretty much on harvest date
> and screwed your self


wrong way round fellow if you not good at taking cutting/clones you should take cutting in late veg and if they don't root again week 2 in flower and you could take them again in week 4 in flower, if you don't get any clones to root give up and stick to seeds lol mc has got to be best way to get clones (only need 2 plants) for the next crop takes about 5 weeks to root and reveg


----------



## weedenhanced (Sep 20, 2015)

jacksthc said:


> just found a pic of the havest
> View attachment 3503491


Iam doing a scrog now week 4 from 4 monster cropped clones fastest I've ever filled a screen


----------



## jacksthc (Sep 20, 2015)

weedenhanced said:


> Iam doing a scrog now week 4 from 4 monster cropped clones fastest I've ever filled a screen
> View attachment 3503890
> View attachment 3503891


looks great fellow 

must be really happy with them
when did you take the cuttings ?


----------



## dangledo (Sep 20, 2015)

I've never had a cut, which are taken from the bottom of the plant at 3 weeks, fail to root. haven't noticed them rooting any slower for that matter. although resuming normal growth does take longer. I use this method because I usually scrog, and seems to make for a more even canopy, and easier to weave within the screen. opposed to branches that are larger and make an uneven screen, or dominate a part of the screen from a veg cut. also keeps me from having a mother around, and over growing my small veg tent before I can screen them. with that said, topping and supercropping multiple times, closes the gap between recovery times compared to reveg growth times. cut in flower, toss a screen on em'. even without a screen, there is little maintenance to keep them even. BUT they do tend to flop if not flowered quickly. Just learned this, as it was the first time I haven't used a screen while MC'ing.


also, im pretty sure darth is Pkbusted, and for some reason posts pics that aren't his


----------



## Darth Vapour (Sep 20, 2015)

jacksthc said:


> wrong way round fellow if you not good at taking cutting/clones you should take cutting in late veg and if they don't root again week 2 in flower and you could take them again in week 4 in flower, if you don't get any clones to root give up and stick to seeds lol mc has got to be best way to get clones (only need 2 plants) for the next crop takes about 5 weeks to root and reveg


lmao if a person is not good or not having success cloning he should not be putting his plant in flower till he gets success at cloning ??? if that is what he is trying to achieve ,, and if that is only strain or plant that he has ...
Coming from a guy that thinks that by not giving plants nutrients it will give more roots lol rings hollow there fellow, or from a person that thinks revegging a harvested plant is faster then seedling growth rates,
oh by the way it also depends on strain if your growing indica dominant strain @ 2 weeks your clones look like this and at 4th week of flower they look like this good luck trying to get clones  4th week on and very unlikely that is if your grow room is growing plant with sufficient lighting rather than CFL's lol that late in flower may be 4th week from a sativa dominant strain in flower but


----------



## Everett.24 (Sep 20, 2015)

how does this look?


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 20, 2015)

ThaProdiG said:


> i dont know how people think they'll get any grow experiences from buying clones... doesnt make u a grower... nor give u any worthy experience... the nursery grows it... you just take it home... so annoying listening to people who swag off of nurseries come on here spewing advice knowing they dont grow shit... they house sit some plants for a month,


because sometimes you just don't feel like making them. I'm buying 90 as soon as these are done for a sog. could make them but why if you can get them for 5 bucks a piece


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 20, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> lmao if a person is not good or not having success cloning he should not be putting his plant in flower till he gets success at cloning ??? if that is what he is trying to achieve ,, and if that is only strain or plant that he has ...
> Coming from a guy that thinks that by not giving plants nutrients it will give more roots lol rings hollow there fellow, or from a person that thinks revegging a harvested plant is faster then seedling growth rates,
> oh by the way it also depends on strain if your growing indica dominant strain @ 2 weeks your clones look like this and at 4th week of flower they look like this good luck trying to get clones  4th week on and very unlikely that is if your grow room is growing plant with sufficient lighting rather than CFL's lol that late in flower may be 4th week from a sativa dominant strain in flower but View attachment 3504089View attachment 3504090


 what the fuck strain is that. man that looks incredible


----------



## jacksthc (Sep 20, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> lmao if a person is not good or not having success cloning he should not be putting his plant in flower till he gets success at cloning ??? if that is what he is trying to achieve ,, and if that is only strain or plant that he has ...
> Coming from a guy that thinks that by not giving plants nutrients it will give more roots lol rings hollow there fellow, or from a person that thinks revegging a harvested plant is faster then seedling growth rates,
> oh by the way it also depends on strain if your growing indica dominant strain @ 2 weeks your clones look like this and at 4th week of flower they look like this good luck trying to get clones  4th week on and very unlikely that is if your grow room is growing plant with sufficient lighting rather than CFL's lol that late in flower may be 4th week from a sativa dominant strain in flower but View attachment 3504089View attachment 3504090


A lot of first time growers buy seeds and just want to grow some bud but when they hear about taking cutting they give it a go.
nobody is going keep there plants in veg because don't know how to clone there plants lol

talking about clones
when you take a cutting it will reduce the uptake of nutes and water so the plant redirects the energy to grow roots

so if your plant runs low on nutes/water like a clone don't you think the plant will redirect the enegy to grow more roots just like the clone ?

when you mc a plant you often get a extremely bushy plants with loads of long shoots, it may take longer to grow than a normal clone or seed but its a great way if you need a large amout of clones


----------



## Darth Vapour (Sep 20, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> what the fuck strain is that. man that looks incredible


 pure power plant talk about frost in a grow room


----------



## Darth Vapour (Sep 20, 2015)

As for root growth potassium and phosphorous are the to main culprits for root growth give a plant a good healthy well rounded nutrient and she will prosper give plant no nutrients and she will look like crap and not have much root growth to think to starve a plant is going to gain anything is beyond me specially a vegging plant


----------



## weedenhanced (Sep 20, 2015)

jacksthc said:


> looks great fellow
> 
> must be really happy with them
> when did you take the cuttings ?


At the start of my last flower about 2 weeks in I kept clones under a 100w cfl they grew about 5 inches in the 2 months lol then went under the mh for about 4 weeks all up and was super hard to train due to so many branches it went nuts


----------



## Darth Vapour (Sep 20, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> because sometimes you just don't feel like making them. I'm buying 90 as soon as these are done for a sog. could make them but why if you can get them for 5 bucks a piece


 i know of a lot of big time growers that do not have time to take clones they just purchase them so much easier from a reliable source i made more money selling clones that i did making weed if i still had the clientele i would be doing just that instead of growing period 
where i used to live one call and i could have any clone from any strain within a week


----------



## jacksthc (Sep 20, 2015)

weedenhanced said:


> At the start of my last flower about 2 weeks in I kept clones under a 100w cfl they grew about 5 inches in the 2 months lol then went under the mh for about 4 weeks all up and was super hard to train due to so many branches it went nuts


they look great but thats a long time 
did you remove the buds sites off the cuttings ?


----------



## MammothGrow (Sep 20, 2015)

weedenhanced said:


> Iam doing a scrog now week 4 from 4 monster cropped clones fastest I've ever filled a screen
> View attachment 3503890
> View attachment 3503891


They look robust! This gives me great hope and excitement for upcoming monster cropping. My girls are on day 7 flower, gonna take clones from them probably in 7-10 days about. Yours look great!


----------



## MammothGrow (Sep 20, 2015)

dangledo said:


> I've never had a cut, which are taken from the bottom of the plant at 3 weeks, fail to root. haven't noticed them rooting any slower for that matter. although resuming normal growth does take longer. I use this method because I usually scrog, and seems to make for a more even canopy, and easier to weave within the screen. opposed to branches that are larger and make an uneven screen, or dominate a part of the screen from a veg cut. also keeps me from having a mother around, and over growing my small veg tent before I can screen them. with that said, topping and supercropping multiple times, closes the gap between recovery times compared to reveg growth times. cut in flower, toss a screen on em'. even without a screen, there is little maintenance to keep them even. BUT they do tend to flop if not flowered quickly. Just learned this, as it was the first time I haven't used a screen while MC'ing.
> 
> 
> also, im pretty sure darth is Pkbusted, and for some reason posts pics that aren't his


LOL, if that's true, thats seriously weak sauce Darth, can't be posting shit that isn't yours and claiming it. Any proof of this?


----------



## Darth Vapour (Sep 20, 2015)

MammothGrow said:


> LOL, if that's true, thats seriously weak sauce Darth, can't be posting shit that isn't yours and claiming it. Any proof of this?


 ??? posting what ??? which one are you claiming is not mine ??


----------



## Darth Vapour (Sep 20, 2015)

MammothGrow said:


> LOL, if that's true, thats seriously weak sauce Darth, can't be posting shit that isn't yours and claiming it. Any proof of this?


 here mama just for you i am busted lol


----------



## MammothGrow (Sep 20, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> here mama just for you i am busted lol View attachment 3504325View attachment 3504326 View attachment 3504327


thats too funny lol. youre spelling's a little off, but nonetheless pretty damn funny !


----------



## weedenhanced (Sep 20, 2015)

jacksthc said:


> they look great but thats a long time
> did you remove the buds sites off the cuttings ?


No u take the cutting about 2 weeks in well I do they will take a bit to rev eggrev egg


----------



## MammothGrow (Sep 21, 2015)

jacksthc said:


> they look great but thats a long time
> did you remove the buds sites off the cuttings ?


I read somewhere you want to remove the all the budsites except for the top one. Have you heard this?


----------



## ShLUbY (Sep 21, 2015)

jacksthc said:


> so if your plant runs low on nutes/water like a clone don't you think the plant will redirect the enegy to grow more roots just like the clone ?


but the point of flower is to grow buds, not roots. you want the plant spending energy on flowers. this is why transplanting and taking clones a week or two prior to flower is SO damn important.

i'll be honest, i haven't read a thing about monster cropping... but i feel like there is some placebo effect going on here with growers. the plant has a GENETIC CODE. it's going to grow the way it grows according to the GENETIC CODE. seems like a pretty basic botany lesson here, does it not? I understand that plants have hormones that respond to stress and all kinds of things. but honestly... i'd like to see some proof that this concept is real. you mean to tell me that a plant remembers that it was once flowered after it has cloned and revegged?? I'll stick to LST and pinching for now. do you have like the next 7 cycles ready to go all the time because of how late you all are cloning? doesn't that eat up your plant numbers? I don't monster crop and i'm seeing harvest of 1.5+lb per 600. that to me is monster cropping


----------



## Darth Vapour (Sep 21, 2015)

^^^ Yup Its no different when a plant has no nutrients to uptake it will start eatting itself in order to survive so its starts on lower part of plant working its self up root development stops as well as growth development ,,
People got to realize that when a plant is stressed meaning no food cold temps or what ever ,, she stops what she is doing and puts all her energy into survival mode to combat either insect infestation, no nutrients in soil and so forth
this is why in every botanic book out there its stressed to give plants a well balanced nutrient at the beginning of its life if you go to a store and look at starter nutrients they most likely will be high in the P and K this is to develop roots and structure of plant as you head into veg the first number N and last number K should be higher in value as we progress into flower the middle number P should be the highest Value followed by K but lets not forget Nitrogen is needed for all processes of plant functions 
The secret is not to delete the Nitrogen but its to have it as the lowest number so it should look like 6 18 12 for flower for veg 6 12 18
the yellowing of a flowering marijuana plant is a god dam myth we again as humans implement cause we see fall yellow leafs falling off trees this means our mj should be yellowing off this is just wrong
The yellowing is cause you fucked up in your indoor grow most likely locking up the plant cause of ph issues
Since when ???? when growing organically out door does a mj plant or any plant yellow off when the soil is rich in organics


----------



## ShLUbY (Sep 21, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> View attachment 3504842
> the yellowing of a flowering marijuana plant is a god dam myth we again as humans implement cause we see fall yellow leafs falling off trees this means our mj should be yellowing off this is just wrong
> The yellowing is cause you fucked up in your indoor grow most likely locking up the plant cause of ph issues
> Since when ???? when growing organically out door does a mj plant or any plant yellow off when the soil is rich in organics


i'm all about senescence, and if it happens with MJ it happens. Lots of people do not understand that those fall colors of yellow, orange, red, and purple pigments are in the leaves ALL YEAR. but there is so much chlorophyll production happening that you just don't see them because the green pigments are in such density they wash out the other colors. Yellowing/flushing of a plant was created by chemical companies who wanted you to flush their nasty salt and petro chemicals from the soil. if growing truly organic, there is no need to flush and cause yellowing... I'm sure Darth can show you all about that


----------



## MammothGrow (Sep 21, 2015)

ShLUbY said:


> i'm all about senescence, and if it happens with MJ it happens. Lots of people do not understand that those fall colors of yellow, orange, red, and purple pigments are in the leaves ALL YEAR. but there is so much chlorophyll production happening that you just don't see them because the green pigments are in such density they wash out the other colors. Yellowing/flushing of a plant was created by chemical companies who wanted you to flush their nasty salt and petro chemicals from the soil. if growing truly organic, there is no need to flush and cause yellowing... I'm sure Darth can show you all about that


I agree that it makes sense to keep the plant green and healthy until the end. But it is an annual plant, it's natural course is going to be to die off at the end of the year. Do you think the natural yellowing of the leaves near the end of the season starts right after peak ripeness? or would it not start yellowing in the wild until well after peak ripeness? Assuming it had all the nutrients it needs and nothing else was out of balance? Or would it just stay green all the way until the snow flies?


----------



## MammothGrow (Sep 21, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> View attachment 3504842 ^^^ Yup Its no different when a plant has no nutrients to uptake it will start eatting itself in order to survive so its starts on lower part of plant working its self up root development stops as well as growth development ,,
> People got to realize that when a plant is stressed meaning no food cold temps or what ever ,, she stops what she is doing and puts all her energy into survival mode to combat either insect infestation, no nutrients in soil and so forth
> this is why in every botanic book out there its stressed to give plants a well balanced nutrient at the beginning of its life if you go to a store and look at starter nutrients they most likely will be high in the P and K this is to develop roots and structure of plant as you head into veg the first number N and last number K should be higher in value as we progress into flower the middle number P should be the highest Value followed by K but lets not forget Nitrogen is needed for all processes of plant functions
> The secret is not to delete the Nitrogen but its to have it as the lowest number so it should look like 6 18 12 for flower for veg 6 12 18
> ...


yeah stressing the plant by not giving it a healthy diet to cause root growth is just stupid. You would definitely want the plant to have everything it needs in the balance that it needs it so it can grow and do its thing at the fastest rate possible.


----------



## ShLUbY (Sep 21, 2015)

@Darth Vapour

dude do you think these guys know what would happen if you monster crop a monster crop cut that was monster cropped before then? Mind blowwwn...


----------



## Darth Vapour (Sep 21, 2015)

ShLUbY said:


> @Darth Vapour
> 
> dude do you think these guys know what would happen if you monster crop a monster crop cut that was monster cropped before then? Mind blowwwn...


lol sad truth is i think monster cropping really is a waste of time specially when its a growers goal to be fast and efficient


----------



## ShLUbY (Sep 21, 2015)

MammothGrow said:


> I agree that it makes sense to keep the plant green and healthy until the end. But it is an annual plant, it's natural course is going to be to die off at the end of the year. Do you think the natural yellowing of the leaves near the end of the season starts right after peak ripeness? or would it not start yellowing in the wild until well after peak ripeness? Assuming it had all the nutrients it needs and nothing else was out of balance? Or would it just stay green all the way until the snow flies?


this whole paragraph sums up how little you actually understand the functions of plant tissues and how plant cells adapt to changing extremes all the time. and, you also payed very little attention to what was already stated in a paragraph above. the yellow is there all year. chlorophyll production stops at a certain point in the season due to hormones triggered by plants stress to drought (which surprise is brought on by cold temperature) and also photoperiod, and determinate lifespan if the plant is determinate. they break down the important, hard to acquire elements/minerals from the leaves (which is where chlorophyll breakdown is occurring), along with sugars produced, and send them down into the roots which are the storage facilities for a plant that has shed its leaves. It's not that these nutrients that cause a plant to turn green are all used up. FOR EXAMPLE In a deciduous forest, it is drought (freezing temps cause a water drought even though there is h2o present in ice form) affecting the plants ability to transpire (which is what is responsible for nutrient uptake) which triggers hormones to signal the plant the end of the season is coming or there is so little water available that it's best to just go dormant. I mean seriously if i have to explain any more i'm charging you for a fucking class.


----------



## Darth Vapour (Sep 21, 2015)

ShLUbY said:


> this whole paragraph sums up how little you actually understand the functions of plant tissues and how plant cells adapt to changing extremes all the time. and, you also payed very little attention to what was already stated in a paragraph above. the yellow is there all year. chlorophyll production stops at a certain point in the season due to hormones triggered by plants stress to drought (which surprise is brought on by cold temperature) and also photoperiod, and determinate lifespan if the plant is determinate. they break down the important, hard to acquire elements/minerals from the leaves (which is where chlorophyll breakdown is occurring), along with sugars produced, and send them down into the roots which are the storage facilities for a plant that has shed its leaves. It's not that these nutrients that cause a plant to turn green are all used up. In a deciduous forest, it is drought (freezing temps cause a water drought even though there is h2o present in ice form) affecting the plants ability to transpire (which is what is responsible for nutrient uptake) which triggers hormones to signal the plant the end of the season is coming or there is so little water available that it's best to just go dormant. I mean seriously if i have to explain any more i'm charging you for a fucking class.


 lmao class is dismissed todays era of growers do not worry about plant anatomy or functions they worry about light spectrum's and yield dismissing the most important part of what makes a plant tic 
one wonders why people try to help but in turn get replies of non sense
from new growers alike is beyond me sometimes it better to ride the surf that gives everyone bad info then to try to direct them to good info.. you can bang your head non stop but its there head that needs banging


----------



## MammothGrow (Sep 21, 2015)

ShLUbY said:


> this whole paragraph sums up how little you actually understand the functions of plant tissues and how plant cells adapt to changing extremes all the time. and, you also payed very little attention to what was already stated in a paragraph above. the yellow is there all year. chlorophyll production stops at a certain point in the season due to hormones triggered by plants stress to drought (which surprise is brought on by cold temperature) and also photoperiod, and determinate lifespan if the plant is determinate. they break down the important, hard to acquire elements/minerals from the leaves (which is where chlorophyll breakdown is occurring), along with sugars produced, and send them down into the roots which are the storage facilities for a plant that has shed its leaves. It's not that these nutrients that cause a plant to turn green are all used up. FOR EXAMPLE In a deciduous forest, it is drought (freezing temps cause a water drought even though there is h2o present in ice form) affecting the plants ability to transpire (which is what is responsible for nutrient uptake) which triggers hormones to signal the plant the end of the season is coming or there is so little water available that it's best to just go dormant. I mean seriously if i have to explain any more i'm charging you for a fucking class.


You are an extreme deuchebag ROFL! Obviously you have some knowledge about plant tissues, but nonetheless, you are a total D-BAG! Thanks for sharing information with us, oh wait, you want money for your time spent on a forum that is free for everyone to share information and gain knowledge through eachother so we can all become better growers. Why be such a dick.....dick!


----------



## jacksthc (Sep 21, 2015)

MammothGrow said:


> I read somewhere you want to remove the all the budsites except for the top one. Have you heard this?


yes I removed all the bud sites, but cut the top one in half as this is where the shoots grow out of the bud site (loads of shoots) but I leave all the leaves on the clone, try and get a few sets of heathy leaves on each cutting as this will help to speed the plant growth  I found cutting with a few nodes/bud sites stunts the plant and it takes a longer to get back to normal


----------



## jacksthc (Sep 21, 2015)

ShLUbY said:


> but the point of flower is to grow buds, not roots. you want the plant spending energy on flowers. this is why transplanting and taking clones a week or two prior to flower is SO damn important.
> 
> i'll be honest, i haven't read a thing about monster cropping... but i feel like there is some placebo effect going on here with growers. the plant has a GENETIC CODE. it's going to grow the way it grows according to the GENETIC CODE. seems like a pretty basic botany lesson here, does it not? I understand that plants have hormones that respond to stress and all kinds of things. but honestly... i'd like to see some proof that this concept is real. you mean to tell me that a plant remembers that it was once flowered after it has cloned and revegged?? I'll stick to LST and pinching for now. do you have like the next 7 cycles ready to go all the time because of how late you all are cloning? doesn't that eat up your plant numbers? I don't monster crop and i'm seeing harvest of 1.5+lb per 600. that to me is monster cropping


plants grow quick in the first few weeks in flower 12/12 (they can grow 3 times there size or more) as the light penetration is not very good from any light, take a 600w hps you would be lucky if you get any good qualty buds more than 3ft below the bulb so removing all the lower growth will direct all the enegy to the higher canopy and give you larger buds
getting the plants to redirect the enegy to the roots should only be done up to a week before flower, small plants with a large root mass will give you a smaller plant and as the plants not as tall the roots can give the bud sites more nutes in flower and it takes less effect as the plants shorter as you stunt the growth in early veg

basically what I am trying to do is get a small plant with a large root mass, topping a plant a few time in veg or mainline also reduces/stunts the the plant size so in flower the roots and give the buds more nutes


----------



## jacksthc (Sep 21, 2015)

ShLUbY said:


> this whole paragraph sums up how little you actually understand the functions of plant tissues and how plant cells adapt to changing extremes all the time. and, you also payed very little attention to what was already stated in a paragraph above. the yellow is there all year. chlorophyll production stops at a certain point in the season due to hormones triggered by plants stress to drought (which surprise is brought on by cold temperature) and also photoperiod, and determinate lifespan if the plant is determinate. they break down the important, hard to acquire elements/minerals from the leaves (which is where chlorophyll breakdown is occurring), along with sugars produced, and send them down into the roots which are the storage facilities for a plant that has shed its leaves. It's not that these nutrients that cause a plant to turn green are all used up. FOR EXAMPLE In a deciduous forest, it is drought (freezing temps cause a water drought even though there is h2o present in ice form) affecting the plants ability to transpire (which is what is responsible for nutrient uptake) which triggers hormones to signal the plant the end of the season is coming or there is so little water available that it's best to just go dormant. I mean seriously if i have to explain any more i'm charging you for a fucking class.




can't see this being true about weed but I would like to see someone remove every leaf off a large canbis plant and see if it redirect the enegy from the roots to grow a leaf, if not your not talking about weed and thats all I care about on this site


----------



## ShLUbY (Sep 21, 2015)

MammothGrow said:


> You are an extreme deuchebag ROFL! Obviously you have some knowledge about plant tissues, but nonetheless, you are a total D-BAG! Thanks for sharing information with us, oh wait, you want money for your time spent on a forum that is free for everyone to share information and gain knowledge through eachother so we can all become better growers. Why be such a dick.....dick!


yeah personal attacks... shows your level of maturity. also shows that you know nothing about the plant you cultivate. all i'm saying is educate yourself. wasn't anything personal at all. no one can take advice or info without being offended on this site. really sad.


----------



## ShLUbY (Sep 21, 2015)

jacksthc said:


> can't see this being true about weed but I would like to see someone remove every leaf off a large canbis plant and see if it redirect the enegy from the roots to grow a leaf, if not your not talking about weed and thats all I care about on this site


seriously go take a basic botany class. you will learn how plants ACTUALLY FUNCTION, rather than feeding bottled nutes cause the formula calls for you to. if you can learn what the tissues are, i suggest you start with xylem and phloem. that'll clear up a few things about transpiration, nutrient and sugar transportation.

Edit: not to mention, no one said anything about stripping every leaf off of a cannabis plant to do this because who knows what hormones that would trigger? Further edit: pretty sure cannabis is determinate plant so ripping the leaves off would be a pointless experiment for this species because it is not genetically coded to regrow leaves every season. it produces flowers and dies after seeds are mature... in other words it has a programmed life cycle.


----------



## Darth Vapour (Sep 21, 2015)

One thing is stripping leafs off the plant other is prunning two different concepts pruning to remove lower bud sites that would not produce due to light penetration is good practice


----------



## jacksthc (Sep 21, 2015)

ShLUbY said:


> seriously go take a basic botany class. you will learn how plants ACTUALLY FUNCTION, rather than feeding bottled nutes cause the formula calls for you to. if you can learn what the tissues are, i suggest you start with xylem and phloem. that'll clear up a few things about transpiration, nutrient and sugar transportation.
> 
> Edit: not to mention, no one said anything about stripping every leaf off of a cannabis plant to do this because who knows what hormones that would trigger? Further edit: pretty sure cannabis is determinate plant so ripping the leaves off would be a pointless experiment for this species because it is not genetically coded to regrow leaves every season. it produces flowers and dies after seeds are mature... in other words it has a programmed life cycle.


you don't need to know plant biology in depth to grow a plants lol
thats why you have farmers and scientists, one grows plants and one studies plants.
I learnt by growing plants over the last 10 year.


removing every leaf

I can tell you how the plant will react, it will die because all the food is stored in the leaves, that why you take cutting and they root. I also know that stripping a brach will kill the branch back to the first leave so I know it aftect the flow of enegy in that part of shoot.
it will die back to the first leaves on the shoot.
Often cut or remove leaves to reduces the flow of nutes and slows the growth down on that part of the plant, I do this often to control the canopy shape in veg
the other problem is growing plants under lights is so diffent to growing plants outside and most the rules are diffent 
for example who cares about canopy shape outside as long as the plant large healthy and bushy 
you have no control over the environment or when the plant flowers, only contral you have is where and when you grow the plant how much do you really know about how plant grow indoors under diffent light compaired to plants grown outside, you did'nt know a cannabis plant would die if you stripped the leaves ?


----------



## jacksthc (Sep 21, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> One thing is stripping leafs off the plant other is prunning two different concepts pruning to remove lower bud sites that would not produce due to light penetration is good practice


the point I was trying to make is if canbis plants store enegy in the roots a large canbis plant should not die as it can redirect some enegy from the roots and grow a few leaves but I am sure it will die prunning a plant works because you redirecting enegy from small weak shoots to the stronger shoots which will increase the heath and giver you larger buds also will increase the air flow inturn reducing the chance of mold and reduces the humidity


----------



## ShLUbY (Sep 21, 2015)

jacksthc said:


> you don't need to know plant biology in depth to grow a plants lol
> thats why you have farmers and scientists, one grows plants and one studies plants.
> I learnt by growing plants over the last 10 year.
> 
> ...


actually the plant dies because the leaves are how it MAKES food. plant builds tissues and organs that make food for the plant in the leaf. not saying they dont store things in the leaves as well, but the root system is a storage facility for cannabis... or likely any plant. you have some scholarly literature that says cannabis DOESN'T store sugars and other things in roots?


----------



## jacksthc (Sep 21, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> View attachment 3504842 ^^^ Yup Its no different when a plant has no nutrients to uptake it will start eatting itself in order to survive so its starts on lower part of plant working its self up root development stops as well as growth development ,,
> People got to realize that when a plant is stressed meaning no food cold temps or what ever ,, she stops what she is doing and puts all her energy into survival mode to combat either insect infestation, no nutrients in soil and so forth
> this is why in every botanic book out there its stressed to give plants a well balanced nutrient at the beginning of its life if you go to a store and look at starter nutrients they most likely will be high in the P and K this is to develop roots and structure of plant as you head into veg the first number N and last number K should be higher in value as we progress into flower the middle number P should be the highest Value followed by K but lets not forget Nitrogen is needed for all processes of plant functions
> The secret is not to delete the Nitrogen but its to have it as the lowest number so it should look like 6 18 12 for flower for veg 6 12 18
> ...


the rules are diffent when you grow out side and this covers nearly every plant in the world so all books botanic are going to say this and I this is great advice for anyone growing auto's as they also have a set veg time they can't control
indoors under light, you contol when the plants are flowered and its all about filling a room with a level canopy


----------



## jacksthc (Sep 21, 2015)

ShLUbY said:


> actually the plant dies because the leaves are how it MAKES food. plant builds tissues and organs that make food for the plant in the leaf. not saying they dont store things in the leaves as well, but the root system is a storage facility for cannabis... or likely any plant. you have some scholarly literature that says cannabis DOESN'T store sugars and other things in roots?


just saying canbis plants are not storing food in the roots as a way to survive in cold or bad weather ect


----------



## ShLUbY (Sep 21, 2015)

jacksthc said:


> just saying canbis plants are not storing food in the roots as a way to survive in cold or bad weather ect


do you know what phloem is?


----------



## MammothGrow (Sep 21, 2015)

ShLUbY said:


> yeah personal attacks... shows your level of maturity. also shows that you know nothing about the plant you cultivate. all i'm saying is educate yourself. wasn't anything personal at all. no one can take advice or info without being offended on this site. really sad.


You spoke your mind in a condescending deuchey way, hence the "personal attack". Go cry about it.


----------



## Bruce knowles (Sep 21, 2015)

Loving this room lol


----------



## jacksthc (Sep 21, 2015)

ShLUbY said:


> do you know what phloem is?


yes its the roots supplying the plant all the food it needs from the roots and with most plants allows then to grow new shoots when the plant is badly dammaged, or in the spring but as canbis plant only grows for a season the genetics of the plant doesn't allow the roots to grow new shoots so it works diffent, you probably know why but all that matters is canbis plants can't shed its leaves and store energy in the roots to pull around when the weather picks up
its set in stone where new shoots can grow on a canbis plant and its only on green brach/ stem, once you remove a leaf below a node/shoot it will never grow back


----------



## ShLUbY (Sep 21, 2015)

jacksthc said:


> yes its the roots supplying the plant all the food it needs from the roots and with most plants allows then to grow new shoots when the plant is badly dammaged, or in the spring but as canbis plant only grows for a season the genetics of the plant doesn't allow the roots to grow new shoots so it works diffent, you probably know why but all that matters is canbis plants can't shed its leaves and store energy in the roots to pull around when the weather picks up
> its set in stone where new shoots can grow on a canbis plant and its only on green brach/ stem, once you remove a leaf below a node/shoot it will never grow back


lol you are so over your head...not specific enough. phloem is the part of the vascular tissue that sends nutrients, carbohydrates, and other minerals in solution (dissolved in water) throughout the plant. all vascular tissue in the plant has xylem (which takes water in from the ground used for transpiration and nutrient uptake), and phloem which moves manufactured products of the plant from one location to another, even down to the roots. all vascular tissue in the roots has xylem and phloem. this is why i tell you (or anyone else) to educate yourself before opening your mouth. if you actually did understand the botany of a plant... you might understand why 90% of what most people spew out on here is MISinformation. gotta educate and see through the bullshit.

EDIT: and once again no one is trying to say that cannabis is not a seasonal plant. so i dont know what you're arguing??? and learn how to use punctuation so people can read and try and understand what you are trying to communicate.


----------



## jacksthc (Sep 21, 2015)

It sounds like you read to many books and every plant grows the same in your little world. 

You know a lot about plants biology but the way you write the posts is based on all plants and you have little to no ideal about canbis plants

Thats why you think 90% of the site give miss information because indoor grows don't follow the same rules as outdoor grows


----------



## ShLUbY (Sep 21, 2015)

jacksthc said:


> It sounds like you read to many books and every plant grows the same in your little world.
> 
> You know a lot about plants biology but the way you write the posts is based on all plants and you have little to no ideal about canbis plants
> 
> Thats why you think 90% of the site give miss information because indoor grows don't follow the same rules as outdoor grows


LOL. ok GUY. So you you're assuming that cannabis is different than all other plants. look up MONOCOT, DICOT, EUDICOT. maybe then you'll see that cannabis is not so different from other plants after all, since there are basically 3 types of vascular tissues for basically every plant on earth which all contain basically the same tissues/structures. you should probably enroll yourself in a few basic biology and botany classes if you're going to try and tell me what a plant does and doesn't do. sounds like i'm too educated (and not even that educated) to try and explain anything that makes any sense to you. i guess my world is TOO (note the correct usage/spelling of the word) little. I know 90% of this shit people, like yourself, spew out. I've done my homework and research and continue to do it still. you have no facts to back you up, and dismiss anything that you do not understand the least bit. i'm done looking at this MONSTER cropping thread forever lol. good luck.


----------



## MammothGrow (Sep 21, 2015)

ShLUbY said:


> LOL. ok GUY. So you you're assuming that cannabis is different than all other plants. look up MONOCOT, DICOT, EUDICOT. maybe then you'll see that cannabis is not so different from other plants after all, since there are basically 3 types of vascular tissues for basically every plant on earth which all contain basically the same tissues/structures. you should probably enroll yourself in a few basic biology and botany classes if you're going to try and tell me what a plant does and doesn't do. sounds like i'm too educated (and not even that educated) to try and explain anything that makes any sense to you. i guess my world is TOO (note the correct usage/spelling of the word) little. I know 90% of this shit people, like yourself, spew out. I've done my homework and research and continue to do it still. you have no facts to back you up, and dismiss anything that you do not understand the least bit. i'm done looking at this MONSTER cropping thread forever lol. good luck.


bye felicia!


----------



## MammothGrow (Sep 21, 2015)

So back to Monster Cropping... So what I gather from the few pics that were posted of actual Monster Cropped plants, this is going to work great for me, given the plants I'm using have strong genetics and take well to it. I do 16 plants per 4x4 tray in 5 gallon pots. If my clones put out a lot of branches out the gate, I might not even have to top and stress the plant a lot, cause ill already have plenty of branches to weave for each square foot of screen  Can't wait to find out, I'll cut the clones on day 17 of flower, that gives me 43 days for them to be rooted, I'll think I'll make it  On second thought, I'll probably get new clones and do 5 trays of those, and just do 1 tray of the monster cropped clones in case they turn out shitty and larfy lol. This should be interesting!


----------



## BobCajun (Sep 22, 2015)

Weird how when a plant is in flowering mode for just a week or two it will go all the way down to single blade leaves before it goes back up to 3,5 etc. You would think it might only go down to 3 blade leaves but it always goes right down to singles.

Now with this supercropping technique, wouldn't it be the same if you just harvested 90% of the buds and then regenerated the plant, without even taking cuttings? Then you don't have to wait for them to grow roots again and main stems. I flowered some plants for seeds and after about 5 weeks in short days I went back to long days and let the seeds ripen like that and harvested them and left some lower buds and it regenned, going down to single blade leaves. Took a long time to regen though. Didn't have much new growth until about 4 weeks later. I guess they were still directing energy to ripening the seeds. The regenning didn't really start until I harvested the main seed filled buds.


----------



## jacksthc (Sep 22, 2015)

well as everyone is into Monster Cropping here 's mine, didn't wait till the plants was in full flower but took the cutting when the buds where starting to grow and top them, so my cutting will look really bushy and take less time in veg, the disadvantage is there hot going to put out as many shoots

100% of them rooted in 13 days, all 9 cutting where very heathy,(only kept the best 6 plants ( and the other 3 are in a box without light and water just to see how long they live), 10 days in veg and they are very bushy, half the new leaves look a little odd but I am sure they will be ready to flower in 2-3 weeks 

3 clones in a box with no light or water for 12 days 



and the other 6 plant in veg for the last 12 days



just checked the dates and the plants been in veg for 12 days


----------



## ricky1lung (Sep 22, 2015)

Early stages of an NL that was used to produce seed and now in reveg.
She was small when harvested and never been transplanted from this cup.


----------



## jacksthc (Sep 22, 2015)

ricky1lung said:


> Early stages of an NL that was used to produce seed and now in reveg.
> She was small when harvested and never been transplanted from this cup.
> 
> View attachment 3505887


top job she very heathy


----------



## ricky1lung (Sep 22, 2015)

jacksthc said:


> top job she very heathy


Thanks. Tbh she was a hurting unit before she was chopped. My first time growing an NL.

This one ended up 2.5 - 3 ft tall in that cup, should have a good root system.that's her lowest 4 branches with barely even any popcorn bud.
Now that I've gotten her back to health and she's been in reveg for almost a week I'm going to toss her in a fabric bag and train the hell out of it.

She will be a monster.


----------



## jacksthc (Sep 22, 2015)

Sounds like a great ideal


----------



## MammothGrow (Sep 23, 2015)

"disadvantage is there not going to put out as many shoots" @jacksthc Are you talking about the monster clone isn't going to put out as many shoots? and why? OR were you just saying the flowering plants you took the cuts off weren't going to have as many shoots because you took some cuts off them?


----------



## jacksthc (Sep 23, 2015)

MammothGrow said:


> "disadvantage is there not going to put out as many shoots" @jacksthc Are you talking about the monster clone isn't going to put out as many shoots? and why? OR were you just saying the flowering plants you took the cuts off weren't going to have as many shoots because you took some cuts off them?


When I took my cuttings, the plants where only just turning over to flower (true flower), only a few white hairs on the plants.
with my plants in veg, some of the leaves are growing normal and the others are the classic mc leaves, so the plants not going to bush out as much as taking the cutting a week later in flower and reveging the clone.

The later in flower you take a cutting the harder and longer it takes to root and reveg (mc)


----------



## Darth Vapour (Sep 23, 2015)

jacksthc said:


> When I took my cuttings, the plants where only just turning over to flower (true flower), only a few white hairs on the plants.
> with my plants in veg, some of the leaves are growing normal and the others are the classic mc leaves, so the plants not going to bush out as much as taking the cutting a week later in flower and reveging the clone.
> 
> The later in flower you take a cutting the harder and longer it takes to root and reveg (mc)


 There fore its not monster cropping right ??? 
i mean the inventors of this Feral is saying your doing it all wrong what is stated is taking cuttings from a flowering plant not one that just went into flowering but one that is already 3rd week of flower 


*Monster Cropping*


Monster Cropping or Flowering Clones is another method of growing that was brought to my attention by one of our members; JWP, who also was kind enough to provide the pictures for this part of the guide. This method involves taking clones of flowering plants and then forcing them to root and re-veg, which eventually leads to very bushy plants with a great number of branches and nodes. I named this technique Monster Cropping because that is what you will get, real monster plants, but also because this method was introduced to the scene by a grower named greenmonster714. He in turn credits a grower named Feral for discovering this technique.

*Taking clones from flowering plants goes against all that has been said about cloning cannabis and might therefore seem a bit confusing at first but the science behind the technique is sound and the results speak for themselves.*

You start by taking clones of a plant that is about 21 days into flowering. This seems to be the best time to do it but you can also take clones at a later stage with similar results. The lower branches make better clones as they have not yet become rigid and will also root faster and more easily than say the top cola. Move the new cutting into a glass of water and let it sit for a while in order to make sure that no air gets into the vascular system during handling, as this can be fatal to your new plant. You should make the cut so that it runs along the stem as this will increase the surface area for water and possibly nutrient uptake, depending on what method of cloning you use. Personally, I have found that using a small hydroponic setup or apropagation bubbler to be by far the best way to clone cannabis plants. I will not expand on the subject of cloning here, if you need more information on how to clone your plants, have a look at the official cloning thread by JJScorpio

In the picture below, you can see how the clone from a flowering plant been has placed in a propagation bubbler for rooting and re-vegging. This also means that you will have to put the clone back under a veg light schedule of 20/4 or even 24/0. Any less and the clone might just continue flowering. Clones do not need strong light so a small CFL will do. You can remove some of the buds and leaves at this stage in order to encourage the plant to revert back into its vegetative cycle but leave the topmost shoot alone.







It will take several weeks for the clone to root, some never do, so it is best that you take a great number of clones at the same time in order to ensure that at least one makes it on to the next stage. It might be a good idea to place the clones inside a humidity dome, which can be bought at gardening stores or custom built for your specific needs. The high humidity inside the dome will make sure that the plants do not dry out and die. Ventilate the dome every day just to make sure that the plants don't get attacked by mold. 

Keep in mind however that the most important thing when it comes to cloning is to provide the fresh cuttings with plenty of oxygen and that is why the propagation bubbler is so effective compared to other methods. 








The clones might be a sad sight at first but as soon as they root, they will also revert back into the vegetative stage and start growing again. Once the clones have rooted properly and started growing again, they will put out single unserrated leaves at first but the normal leaves are soon to follow. It might be a good idea to apply some training at this stage, tying down some of the tops will encourage even more branching. You can also provide some heat underneath the clones as this will speed up the rooting process considerably.



*When the plant starts growing again, the incredible branching power of the flowering clone becomes apparent.*







As you can see, this plant has grown into a real monster, and all this without ever topping the plant. That's the beauty of this technique; you can forget all about topping and FIM'ing since the flowering clone will sprout all these new branches all by itself. 

This plant is now perfectly suited for a SCROG or perhaps even a SOG grow. This one plant can easily fill up an entire Scrog net in no time. Several of these plants grown in SOG will definitely give you a grand harvest. 

There are other benefits from using this technique; it also removes the need for keeping mother plants. When the newly re-vegged plant is flowered, it can also provide more clones for a perpetual harvest. Recycling at its best. This might be of interest to those who need to keep down their number of plants. 

Needless to say, this method is highly effective thanks to the heavy branching that occurs after a flowering clone is re-vegged. With further training and some patience, you will get some real monster plants and thereby also a monster harvest.


----------



## Darth Vapour (Sep 23, 2015)

right ??? i mean this is taking a clone from a flowering plant not one that has been re vegged and take clones off it goes against the technique all together its clones from a FLOWERING PLANT with that little fur ball on top lol


----------



## jacksthc (Sep 23, 2015)

i mean the inventors of this Feral is saying your doing it all wrong what is stated is taking cuttings from a flowering plant not one that just went into flowering but one that is already 3rd week of flower


*Monster Cropping*


Monster Cropping or Flowering Clones is another method of growing that was brought to my attention by one of our members; JWP, who also was kind enough to provide the pictures for this part of the guide. This method involves taking clones of flowering plants and then forcing them to root and re-veg, which eventually leads to very bushy plants with a great number of branches and nodes. I named this technique Monster Cropping because that is what you will get, real monster plants, but also because this method was introduced to the scene by a grower named greenmonster714. He in turn credits a grower named Feral for discovering this technique.

*Taking clones from flowering plants goes against all that has been said about cloning cannabis and might therefore seem a bit confusing at first but the science behind the technique is sound and the results speak for themselves.*

You start by taking clones of a plant that is about 21 days into flowering. This seems to be the best time to do it but you can also take clones at a later stage with similar results. The lower branches make better clones as they have not yet become rigid and will also root faster and more easily than say the top cola. Move the new cutting into a glass of water and let it sit for a while in order to make sure that no air gets into the vascular system during handling, as this can be fatal to your new plant. You should make the cut so that it runs along the stem as this will increase the surface area for water and possibly nutrient uptake, depending on what method of cloning you use. Personally, I have found that using a small hydroponic setup or apropagation bubbler to be by far the best way to clone cannabis plants. I will not expand on the subject of cloning here, if you need more information on how to clone your plants, have a look at the official cloning thread by JJScorpio

In the picture below, you can see how the clone from a flowering plant been has placed in a propagation bubbler for rooting and re-vegging. This also means that you will have to put the clone back under a veg light schedule of 20/4 or even 24/0. Any less and the clone might just continue flowering. Clones do not need strong light so a small CFL will do. You can remove some of the buds and leaves at this stage in order to encourage the plant to revert back into its vegetative cycle but leave the topmost shoot alone.







It will take several weeks for the clone to root, some never do, so it is best that you take a great number of clones at the same time in order to ensure that at least one makes it on to the next stage. It might be a good idea to place the clones inside a humidity dome, which can be bought at gardening stores or custom built for your specific needs. The high humidity inside the dome will make sure that the plants do not dry out and die. Ventilate the dome every day just to make sure that the plants don't get attacked by mold.

Keep in mind however that the most important thing when it comes to cloning is to provide the fresh cuttings with plenty of oxygen and that is why the propagation bubbler is so effective compared to other methods.








The clones might be a sad sight at first but as soon as they root, they will also revert back into the vegetative stage and start growing again. Once the clones have rooted properly and started growing again, they will put out single unserrated leaves at first but the normal leaves are soon to follow. It might be a good idea to apply some training at this stage, tying down some of the tops will encourage even more branching. You can also provide some heat underneath the clones as this will speed up the rooting process considerably.



*When the plant starts growing again, the incredible branching power of the flowering clone becomes apparent.*







As you can see, this plant has grown into a real monster, and all this without ever topping the plant. That's the beauty of this technique; you can forget all about topping and FIM'ing since the flowering clone will sprout all these new branches all by itself.

This plant is now perfectly suited for a SCROG or perhaps even a SOG grow. This one plant can easily fill up an entire Scrog net in no time. Several of these plants grown in SOG will definitely give you a grand harvest.

There are other benefits from using this technique; it also removes the need for keeping mother plants. When the newly re-vegged plant is flowered, it can also provide more clones for a perpetual harvest. Recycling at its best. This might be of interest to those who need to keep down their number of plants.

Needless to say, this method is highly effective thanks to the heavy branching that occurs after a flowering clone is re-vegged. With further training and some patience, you will get some real monster plants and thereby also a monster harvest.[/QUOTE]

your 100% right I am not doing a text book MC grow .
I have changed the technique to reduce the re veg time, so there ready to flower in a few weeks and I was letting every body know 

not every thing is black and white lol


----------



## Labs Dexter (Sep 25, 2015)

Hey guys I'm not a pro and some of those words up there were bursting in my head lol deffo a lesson... I have an afghani that was spare I vegd her for a month from sprout and stuck her into the flowering room to see what it was because it was a regular seed, flowered for four weeks until the main stem started a flower then I pulled it out to re vegg for a month and halfs under cfl then back into flowering it was an existing lesson because I have done monster cropping with the church and deep cheese.. Point is here she is after four weeks of flowering under 600 hps she gave out some flowers very slow maybe my error dnt know  
In a way I am glad I did it because all my other seeds failed me lol and it companies my delahaze. And hear that seeds man afghani is not a big producer but hopefully this baby will. Happy growing peeps
P.S do not attempt this with a short bushy strain like afghan because it's too much way too much defoliation involved unless you love it.... it's frikkin awesome


----------



## jacksthc (Sep 25, 2015)

Labs Dexter said:


> Hey guys I'm not a pro and some of those words up there were bursting in my head lol deffo a lesson... I have an afghani that was spare I vegd her for a month from sprout and stuck her into the flowering room to see what it was because it was a regular seed, flowered for four weeks until the main stem started a flower then I pulled it out to re vegg for a month and halfs under cfl then back into flowering it was an existing lesson because I have done monster cropping with the church and deep cheese.. Point is here she is after four weeks of flowering under 600 hps she gave out some flowers very slow maybe my error dnt know View attachment 3507824 View attachment 3507827
> In a way I am glad I did it because all my other seeds failed me lol and it companies my delahaze. And hear that seeds man afghani is not a big producer but hopefully this baby will. Happy growing peeps
> P.S do not attempt this with a short bushy strain like afghan because it's too much way too much defoliation involved unless you love it.... it's frikkin awesome


Its not a mistake, maybe it should be called early monster crop (EMC), ( don't think it makes a diffence from a clone or plant, if you re veg when it shows its sex) I have done this often and my plants look yours but with a lot more buds by week 4.
I know its a Indica strain but that plant is a sativa phoneo, there no doubt about that so it will take longer in flower to show sex and it could take 10 weeks before you havest

didn't you say it took 4 weeks to show sex the first time ?
so its taken under 4 weeks to show sex this time, sounds about right to me

how long did it take in veg before the leaves started to grow normal ?

hope everyone can see this plant is a less bushy than a MC plant but at the same time its very bushy 
and hope everyone can see what I was taking about now thanks to labs dexter

well done, don't remove any leaves till you see my plant at week 3 in flower



The plant after the fan leaves removed (early monster crop)



so give it a few weeks and your plant should look like this


----------



## Labs Dexter (Sep 25, 2015)

jacksthc said:


> Its not a mistake, maybe it should be called early monster crop (EMC), ( don't think it makes a diffence from a clone or plant, if you re veg when it shows its sex) I have done this often and my plants look yours but with a lot more buds by week 4.
> I know its a Indica strain but that plant is a sativa phoneo, there no doubt about that so it will take longer in flower to show sex and it could take 10 weeks before you havest
> 
> didn't you say it took 4 weeks to show sex the first time ?
> ...


Nice lol, its ment to be a land race afghani all other seeds from same bag are very indica... it showed seex at week two the first time and still left it in till the first flower at week four... Then I re-veggd for about 6-7 weeks not sure. Really didn't think it would work because it was really abnormal growth for about 2 weeks. And the difference is between my afghani and yours is the root mass n stem thickness the flowers are twice the size it first came out.. And for bud size a don't really give any chems just mg soil n honey or molasses with water, they are personal and I like em to their thing


----------



## Labs Dexter (Sep 25, 2015)

Sory I just realised u did the same thing lmao sorry mare stoned as he'll and reading. Really sorry


----------



## Labs Dexter (Sep 25, 2015)

jacksthc said:


> Its not a mistake, maybe it should be called early monster crop (EMC), ( don't think it makes a diffence from a clone or plant, if you re veg when it shows its sex) I have done this often and my plants look yours but with a lot more buds by week 4.
> I know its a Indica strain but that plant is a sativa phoneo, there no doubt about that so it will take longer in flower to show sex and it could take 10 weeks before you havest
> 
> didn't you say it took 4 weeks to show sex the first time ?
> ...


When did you strip the fan leafs and did you strap the stems down please? I'll try and follow you're steps, I can definitely say my buds won't be that big coz I'm nice but I will post coz your the second person I know now lol EMC that's sick name. I did not do a journal because as you can see my writing is crap.


----------



## jacksthc (Sep 25, 2015)

I pull the stems down in week 1-3 of flower to encourage small bud growth on all the shoots and let the shoot go after that, but your plant is full of small bud sites so its all good

with normal bud growth there is a 2-3 inch gap, on MC the gap is a lot bigger
with EMC there a lot of shoots and the gaps between the shoots are small ( on my plants it was between 1-2" ) so basically there was loads of small rock hard buds growing on top of each other
and thats why the buds look so big 

looking at your plant I can see the same thing, so the buds will not grow large but you will end up with loads of small rocks hard buds all over the plant


----------



## Labs Dexter (Sep 25, 2015)

jacksthc said:


> I pull the stems down in week 1-3 of flower to encourage small bud growth on all the shoots and let the shoot go after that, but your plant is full of small bud sites so its all good
> 
> with normal bud growth there is a 2-3 inch gap, on MC the gap is a lot bigger
> with EMC there a lot of shoots and the gaps between the shoots are small ( on my plants it was between 1-2" ) so basically there was loads of small rock hard buds growing on top of each other
> ...


I'm glad and looking forward to the narcotic afghani might gt me off morphine


----------



## Labs Dexter (Sep 25, 2015)

For my back I'm not a druggie lol before we start off wrong I have nerv damage and bulging disks in lumbar 3,4,5. It hurts allot so morphine does the job but good old bud does too lol


----------



## jacksthc (Sep 25, 2015)

Labs Dexter said:


> For my back I'm not a druggie lol before we start off wrong I have nerv damage and bulging disks in lumbar 3,4,5. It hurts allot so morphine does the job but good old bud does too lol


all good fellow
my mums got the same thing and sometimes she can't stand up because the pains so bad, so I have a pretty good ideal what your going though
lots of strong weed is the only thing that helps her back


----------



## MammothGrow (Sep 25, 2015)

Labs Dexter said:


> For my back I'm not a druggie lol before we start off wrong I have nerv damage and bulging disks in lumbar 3,4,5. It hurts allot so morphine does the job but good old bud does too lol


I would try Cannatonic for that pain, 1:1 ratio THC:CBD


----------



## Labs Dexter (Sep 26, 2015)

jacksthc said:


> all good fellow
> my mums got the same thing and sometimes she can't stand up because the pains so bad, so I have a pretty good ideal what your going though
> lots of strong weed is the only thing that helps her back


I have Dr doctor under ground, Painkiller as my next lot these was freebies what I have now. It's like a realy bad tooth ache and man I been munching Painkillers since I was 18, 27 now and I decided to medicate my self  can't wait till they legalise even just a hash plants lol


----------



## Labs Dexter (Sep 26, 2015)

MammothGrow said:


> I would try Cannatonic for that pain, 1:1 ratio THC:CBD


I did have CBD crew n barney's CBD critical cure but I have kids that managed to throw them away. So I ordered Painkiller it's ment to be good aswel have a read on it. And it's only 11 to 12 quid per pack of two seeds.


----------



## Labs Dexter (Sep 26, 2015)

MammothGrow said:


> I would try Cannatonic for that pain, 1:1 ratio THC:CBD


What breeders is it from


----------



## MammothGrow (Sep 26, 2015)

Labs Dexter said:


> What breeders is it from


Resin Seeds, you can look it up on seedfinder.eu


----------



## jacksthc (Sep 26, 2015)

Labs Dexter said:


> I have Dr doctor under ground, Painkiller as my next lot these was freebies what I have now. It's like a realy bad tooth ache and man I been munching Painkillers since I was 18, 27 now and I decided to medicate my self  can't wait till they legalise even just a hash plants lol


medicate yourself is the best way, the pain killer you have been munching on will just make thing worse and causes other problems, weed not being legal is all down to money, if everyone used weed to sort there problems, it would cost the government a lot of money cause you won't need the pain killer crap from the doctors 

Thats hope its legal soon ( I live in the uk )


----------



## Labs Dexter (Sep 26, 2015)

MammothGrow said:


> Resin Seeds, you can look it up on seedfinder.eu


Thanks buddy I'll give em a bash on my next order.


----------



## Labs Dexter (Sep 26, 2015)

jacksthc said:


> medicate yourself is the best way, the pain killer you have been munching on will just make thing worse and causes other problems, weed not being legal is all down to money, if everyone used weed to sort there problems, it would cost the government a lot of money cause you won't need the pain killer crap from the doctors
> 
> Thats hope its legal soon ( I live in the uk )


I know mate it ridiculous but hey ho it's how it goes lol, I know what your saying about the morphed crap it does do the job my mother said the same and she was a nurse but I need em and once my back is sorted I'll be happy.. Very unlikely lmao. I got a gas check soon and was wondering if they go in you're airing cupboard or the old boiler room if it's not there any more. And as for legalise it if they don't in a few years I might even move to Spain... I'm sure they let you grow three in your garden as percy  that will do me all year lol


----------



## Labs Dexter (Sep 27, 2015)

jacksthc said:


> I pull the stems down in week 1-3 of flower to encourage small bud growth on all the shoots and let the shoot go after that, but your plant is full of small bud sites so its all good
> 
> with normal bud growth there is a 2-3 inch gap, on MC the gap is a lot bigger
> with EMC there a lot of shoots and the gaps between the shoots are small ( on my plants it was between 1-2" ) so basically there was loads of small rock hard buds growing on top of each other
> ...


I'll post the progress tonight not sure how far the buds are but it's the best looking afghani I a have seen lol. In tempted to do it again I have another female afghan but I just topped that, it's hard with an afghani because it's bushy as hell I was getting mad with it because nearly every so meny days I have to go in with a razor blade lol. I think a sat dominant or even anything less of shubaka is good for this because the plant matures and the buds are larger than what it was the first little flower, I guess that's why its good to ( early monster cropping, EMC <--- loving the name jacks  it's best because the root is huge wich = to more n bigger buds and stems and I have to water it every day that's the down part lol


----------



## jacksthc (Sep 27, 2015)

Labs Dexter said:


> I know mate it ridiculous but hey ho it's how it goes lol, I know what your saying about the morphed crap it does do the job my mother said the same and she was a nurse but I need em and once my back is sorted I'll be happy.. Very unlikely lmao. I got a gas check soon and was wondering if they go in you're airing cupboard or the old boiler room if it's not there any more. And as for legalise it if they don't in a few years I might even move to Spain... I'm sure they let you grow three in your garden as percy  that will do me all year lol


If I was getting the gas checked and had the plants in the house I would put them in the the shed with a ONA BLOCK 2 hours before he turns up.
cook a packet of bacon, 15 minutes before he turns up and hope for the best 
gas check should be quick and simple (just check the cooker and boiler) but I would not want the plant in the house just incase there a problem.

great ideal about spain but there no work out there and the country in a bad way 
Thats why I am not out there


----------



## jacksthc (Sep 27, 2015)

Labs Dexter said:


> I'll post the progress tonight not sure how far the buds are but it's the best looking afghani I a have seen lol. In tempted to do it again I have another female afghan but I just topped that, it's hard with an afghani because it's bushy as hell I was getting mad with it because nearly every so meny days I have to go in with a razor blade lol. I think a sat dominant or even anything less of shubaka is good for this because the plant matures and the buds are larger than what it was the first little flower, I guess that's why its good to ( early monster cropping, EMC <--- loving the name jacks  it's best because the root is huge wich = to more n bigger buds and stems and I have to water it every day that's the down part lol


will be good to see the plant (EMC  ) having a large root mass, this late in flower is great and will help the buds grow large


----------



## Labs Dexter (Sep 27, 2015)

jacksthc said:


> If I was getting the gas checked and had the plants in the house I would put them in the the shed with a ONA BLOCK 2 hours before he turns up.
> cook a packet of bacon, 15 minutes before he turns up and hope for the best
> gas check should be quick and simple (just check the cooker and boiler) but I would not want the plant in the house just incase there a problem.
> 
> ...


Lool I can still get ESA lmao... I think anyway any country in Europe. But bout gas man I was gonna put the lady's in a wardrobe and take down the tent only thing I got a hole but on ceiling lol to draft air in but I think if take the cfl down it won't be noticed. It's just back pain taking it all down lol, plus I smoke bud even if they are here so I don't think smell is an issue and I have allot of smellies around coz I have 3 smelling akitas lmao. I think it will be fine just gonna be pissed if he don't look up there coz we have a combi boiler now n no tanks


----------



## Labs Dexter (Sep 27, 2015)

jacksthc said:


> will be good to see the plant (EMC  ) having a large root mass, this late in flower is great and will help the buds grow large


Yes man lol, it was done first by English boys looool EMC spread the word. )


----------



## Labs Dexter (Sep 27, 2015)

As promised lol Here we are   I had to give it abit of a trim to show and more light to get in the middle and I waterd that's why the droop. Jacks now I know what you mean about the node majig I monster cropped deep cheese from dinafem before and that was bushy but the buds were further apart. 
I'm guessin early monster cropping is for a person who has three four stage plants in one flowering room and looking for a real monster crop. I really think jack you should start a conversation about this like to get the word out and show the advantages of these things I am thinking of doing the same again with Dr underground Painkiller and start it properly and we can show it and tell all. I say you because in the recent conversation you guys got deep into it. I bet it will be the new craze like vertical growing and what not


----------



## Labs Dexter (Sep 27, 2015)

Ps I am a noob and can't clone my first two clones that rooted was deep cheese and never was able to anything again so I just gave up.. Could be good for troublesome clones. why this EMC was a good thing.. mamoth grow have you ever done this and what do you think of it


----------



## jacksthc (Sep 27, 2015)

Never put a plant in flower for 2 weeks and EMC it, alway done it from clones, just let me know when you want to try taking cutting and I will do my best to help, your plant looks great and full of buds.

Starting a conversation about EMC and getting the word out there sounds great but so many growers that know best, it would be diffecult for new growers to understand and follow my instructions.

Have you seen how much trouble, a lot of new growers have with topping a plant, some grower asked the other day if they topped a plant right and I said, too early and loads of growers jump on and said it was done right, not one of them had any ideal what i was talking about lol.

I have been growing for about 10 years doing perpetual grows in soil ( about 50 crops) and flowering under 600w hps or mh
and spent all that time understanding how plants grow and how trainning a plant will affect the way it grows.

your plant looks great and filling up with bud sites, but your right as the plant hormones start to tell the plant to flower and you re veg the plant so it messes the plant for a few days while the plant starts to re veg ( takes couple of weeks)

It messes the plant up so the plant doen't have apical dominance shoots and by topping the plant it takes a little longer for the plant to work it out.
so all the shoots grow about the same speed, all over the plant so you end up with a very bushy plant 

monster cropping completes the change from veg to flower and back to veg, this stress the plant out a lot more and grows loads of single fan leaves, takes couple of weeks for the plant to start veging again and grows loads of shoots out of every bud site as the hormones are so messed up, the shoots grow thin and long at first, cople weeks later they should start growing normal leaves again, depending on how much stress the plant can handle, .


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Sep 27, 2015)

EMC is what I did recently. It's a tester, Bb3 x Polar Bear OG. It looks crazy like y'all's. i had her in a 1 gallon Hempy, then after she showed sex I put her back under 24/0 lighting and uppotted her to a 3 gal Hempy...she just sat for awhile but she is HUGE now, and I love the thick stems. I will get a picture later. I am also revveging a keeper pheno, but it's way more scary to worry about her coming back from reveg than it is from flowering...P.S, they call it "forced flowering" for a reason, and that's also why many don't count until sex shown


----------



## Labs Dexter (Sep 27, 2015)

vitamin_green_inc said:


> EMC is what I did recently. It's a tester, Bb3 x Polar Bear OG. It looks crazy like y'all's. i had her in a 1 gallon Hempy, then after she showed sex I put her back under 24/0 lighting and uppotted her to a 3 gal Hempy...she just sat for awhile but she is HUGE now, and I love the thick stems. I will get a picture later. I am also revveging a keeper pheno, but it's way more scary to worry about her coming back from reveg than it is from flowering...P.S, they call it "forced flowering" for a reason, and that's also why many don't count until sex shown


Lool we are talking about keeping it there even after sex shows let the main stem get its first true flower matey, The white fluff bulb then re vegg that lady lool and what u have is a crazy afro with bigger root mass and that my friend = lots of buds no clones involved... We definitely gotta start this one off peeps teach RUI a new thing or maybe even an old thing eh.


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Sep 27, 2015)

Yeah? That's what I said, force flower till it shows sex then throw it back in veg? I said reveg like normal is way slower


----------



## Labs Dexter (Sep 27, 2015)

jacksthc said:


> Never put a plant in flower for 2 weeks and EMC it, alway done it from clones, just let me know when you want to try taking cutting and I will do my best to help, your plant looks great and full of buds.
> Starting a conversation about EMC and getting the word out there sounds great but so many growers that know best, it would be diffecult for new growers to understand and follow my instructions.
> 
> Have you seen how much trouble, a lot of new growers have with topping a plant, some grower asked the other day if they topped a plant right and I said, too early and loads of growers jump on and said it was done right, not one of them had any ideal what i was talking about lol.
> ...


True mate, I'm not a pro this is my fourth grow I think but did allot of gardening in my life time, maybe it does give stress allot but what I'm trying to point out is its worth the trouble, it could be a revolutionary thing for noob like me that can't clone I tried all soil, rockwool n bloody sponge thing. The deep cheese and church that I had successful cloning with I think it was beginners luck. And as for people try to contradict without reading properly them you are allways gonna find in RUI or any other place there is allways some who can lick it better lol some mothers do have em. I wanna do it purely on educational part not arguing and I am open to opinions because they way I see it we are all students with different skills and we have to share to get knowledge matey. Jacks and MamothGrow you guys are skilled and know allot about plants how about we teach these guys and just accepted the ignorant others because you allways have em in a classroom.


----------



## Labs Dexter (Sep 27, 2015)

vitamin_green_inc said:


> Yeah? That's what I said, force flower till it shows sex then throw it back in veg? I said reveg like normal is way slower


Okay it might be a case of tomatoes and tometoes lol.  did your flower look like this on the main stem( this is a true flower, showing sex is when you have bud sights but no true flower) 
 
If it's just the second picture and no buds or true flower like the first picture then we are having a miss understanding..... I got rid of the side shoots so it was just the main stem induced it into flower for four weeks until the flower popped out like picture 1, re vegg for a month then flower again the whole thing, the only stress wa late to start flowering the second time. Hope I helped


----------



## jacksthc (Sep 28, 2015)

force flower is where you take a cutting or put plant plant in flower just long enough to tell the sex 

EMC is where you take a cutting or re veg a plant that has just started to form bud sites in true flower (10 -14 white hairs )
then you top the plant in early veg.

good example of my EMC plant in mid veg


monster crop is where you let a plant flower (true flower) and remove a shoot with a bud site and re veg it


----------



## Labs Dexter (Sep 28, 2015)

Lool gotta love my stoner moves.. I made a thread about the EMC but on a what are you smoking threads lol.


----------



## Labs Dexter (Sep 28, 2015)

jacksthc said:


> force flower is where you take a cutting or put plant plant in flower just long enough to tell the sex
> 
> EMC is where you take a cutting or re veg a plant that has just started to form bud sites in true flower (10 -14 white hairs )
> then you top the plant in early veg.
> ...


On indoor growing threads you jack and I would like MammothGrow to join please get the idea out there for a try. I am doing it again for another try with the afghani.... What do you guys say eyy you guys are the brains and have grown for meny years


----------



## Labs Dexter (Sep 28, 2015)

vitamin_green_inc said:


> Yeah? That's what I said, force flower till it shows sex then throw it back in veg? I said reveg like normal is way slower


Indoor growing threads and look for early monster cropping I sort of explain it better there. Give me your thoughts buddy


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Sep 28, 2015)

jacksthc said:


> force flower is where you take a cutting or put plant plant in flower just long enough to tell the sex
> 
> EMC is where you take a cutting or re veg a plant that has just started to form bud sites in true flower (10 -14 white hairs )
> then you top the plant in early veg.
> ...


No, force flower is flowering under 12/12 before alternating nodes appear indicating that the plant is mature enough to flower. I pretty much only do that, because I run testers in 2 liter Hempys and 2-3 weeks from seed is not near enough time to mature.... and I have Monstercropped, and I have done early MC like y'all say. The end results are the same, super bushy, tiny node spacing, just like reveg. it does take a little less time, but here's the thing...you have no clue if it's a keeper, yet you are going to dedicate enough space for 1 plant to have a monster sized plant? With a reveg or regular monster cropping, I will be able to smoke the bud and see if I want to keep the damn thing before I decide to dedicate 4-5 sq foot to itself.

If it's from clone, just train the bitch better, and you won't need to worry about doing this...I would be very careful also unless you know the breeder has worked the line to f3 or greater, real easy for herms to pop up


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Sep 28, 2015)

I had some major heat issues, fan broke...had two girls in there at week 3 and they had just started making the fluffy bud like y'all say. Going to throw it back in veg. Should I top those top two nodes?


----------



## Labs Dexter (Sep 28, 2015)

vitamin_green_inc said:


> No, force flower is flowering under 12/12 before alternating nodes appear indicating that the plant is mature enough to flower. I pretty much only do that, because I run testers in 2 liter Hempys and 2-3 weeks from seed is not near enough time to mature.... and I have Monstercropped, and I have done early MC like y'all say. The end results are the same, super bushy, tiny node spacing, just like reveg. it does take a little less time, but here's the thing...you have no clue if it's a keeper, yet you are going to dedicate enough space for 1 plant to have a monster sized plant? With a reveg or regular monster cropping, I will be able to smoke the bud and see if I want to keep the damn thing before I decide to dedicate 4-5 sq foot to itself.
> 
> If it's from clone, just train the bitch better, and you won't need to worry about doing this...I would be very careful also unless you know the breeder has worked the line to f3 or greater, real easy for herms to pop up


It matures in the process and I grow personal medical ganja for me I don't fill up my full grow room. I have two plants in a 600 hps red flowering wich is 80cm square 160 tall not sure bout the sq meter stuff I was too stoned at school lol. Ihave the time and spare + freebies to play with like, I said I'm doing this as something new and for being horrible at cloning apart from me first ever try at it in soil lol out of all never happened again with anything . This technique worked the first time for me and from my understanding it worked for jacks. I'm starting again after two weeks vegg because of the time it takes for the process and I did mention maybe worth a try with a different strain because afghan is one hella bushy lass.


----------



## jacksthc (Sep 28, 2015)

vitamin_green_inc said:


> I had some major heat issues, fan broke...had two girls in there at week 3 and they had just started making the fluffy bud like y'all say. Going to throw it back in veg. Should I top those top two nodes?


sorry you have heat problems but it great your giving this a go 
yer I would top the two nodes


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Sep 28, 2015)

Labs Dexter said:


> It matures in the process and I grow personal medical ganja for me I don't fill up my full grow room. I have two plants in a 600 hps red flowering wich is 80cm square 160 tall not sure bout the sq meter stuff I was too stoned at school lol. Ihave the time and spare + freebies to play with like, I said I'm doing this as something new and for being horrible at cloning apart from me first ever try at it in soil lol out of all never happened again with anything . This technique worked the first time for me and from my understanding it worked for jacks. I'm starting again after two weeks vegg because of the time it takes for the process and I did mention maybe worth a try with a different strain because afghan is one hella bushy lass.


Try doing a cup of water under a cfl bulb plugged into the wall lol. It will take 14-20~ days to grow roots but it is a old school way


----------



## Labs Dexter (Sep 28, 2015)

vitamin_green_inc said:


> Try doing a cup of water under a cfl bulb plugged into the wall lol. It will take 14-20~ days to grow roots but it is a old school way


Lol about the cup of water I did that and left it in the flowering room it grew for two weeks very slow but no root I found out because my glass was see through lmao. I stick to seeds they don't fail me as much I'm still a student


----------



## Lord Kanti (Oct 1, 2015)

MammothGrow said:


> can't wait to hear the results of the weigh in!


Should be less than a week away.


----------



## MammothGrow (Oct 3, 2015)

Labs Dexter said:


> On indoor growing threads you jack and I would like MammothGrow to join please get the idea out there for a try. I am doing it again for another try with the afghani.... What do you guys say eyy you guys are the brains and have grown for meny years


My girls will be on day 20 of Flower when the lights come on tonight. I've been so busy haven't had time to go get cloning supplies. I'm working till after the store would be closed tonight, so tomorrow ill go get some cloning stuff and on monday ill take some cuts off a few of each strain. Be interesting to see how they do being taken at the beginning of week 4 of flower


----------



## Labs Dexter (Oct 4, 2015)

6 weeks now week 7 on Tuesday 
I have managed to get some deep cheese clones jack and they are on day 3 but non monster crop.


----------



## Labs Dexter (Oct 4, 2015)

Jacks or mammoth one of you two said count the flowering days from when the preflower shows.... I think, anyway I am going to follow that rule because it's week 7 next week and afghani looks like week 3 or 4 so another four weeks or less and maybe.... Maybe she will be ready lool but yeah it's easier counting that way because less worries and stress because you are counting right


----------



## MammothGrow (Oct 4, 2015)

Labs Dexter said:


> Jacks or mammoth one of you two said count the flowering days from when the preflower shows.... I think, anyway I am going to follow that rule because it's week 7 next week and afghani looks like week 3 or 4 so another four weeks or less and maybe.... Maybe she will be ready lool but yeah it's easier counting that way because less worries and stress because you are counting right


I read somewhere a few months ago that the amount of days flowering that the seed company says, like this strain is a 56 day flowerer, they are saying 56 days from the day you flip to 12/12. So going from that, adjust for any limiting factors the grow experienced and tack on however many days you must. I was letting most of my 56 day strains go 63-68 days until after so many crops i realized the more and more dialed i got it the closer they were ready to that 56 day mark. Never noticed a big enough difference in yield by letting them go an extra 10 days either to make it worth running the lights and equipment for 10 more days. So now when im running a 56 day strain I'm checking those trichs religiously from day 52 on and usually notice degradation taking place at day 60. Of course there are many strains out there, ive only grown maybe 40 or so different ones in 6 years. So take with a grain of salt


----------



## Labs Dexter (Oct 4, 2015)

Yeah I guess lol, I think with this one maybe the stress factors from beginning to end I starved and trimmed her to bits and a very bad case of phosphorus deff. Never had this issue before every other one I grew was fine I had full true flower by day 7- 12


----------



## jacksthc (Oct 4, 2015)

Labs Dexter said:


> 6 weeks now week 7 on Tuesday View attachment 3513844
> I have managed to get some deep cheese clones jack and they are on day 3 but non monster crop.


your plant looks great and its good you took some clones

here's a good link on when to havest the plants and what to look out for


----------



## jacksthc (Oct 4, 2015)

here my EMC plants 24 days in veg, I have removed a few fan leaves and lst the plants so the canopy is level.


----------



## Labs Dexter (Oct 8, 2015)

jacksthc said:


> your plant looks great and its good you took some clones
> 
> here's a good link on when to havest the plants and what to look out for


Thanks again buddy


----------



## Labs Dexter (Oct 8, 2015)

I started using buddy by vitalink for the past three watering and she is finally taking better shape still long but by the way its going looks like worth the wait it's week 7.2 on 12/12


----------



## jacksthc (Oct 8, 2015)

she looking great, keep up the good work


----------



## Darth Vapour (Oct 9, 2015)

Anyways wanted to post some pics of my clones taken 2- 2.5 weeks into flowering first off it took about good 3 weeks to root during this time plants went from nice looking cuttings to shit looking cuttings 9 cuttings taken all 9 rooted only want 3 so culled the rest this is only taken to keep strain , thes will be grown indoor and in veg until next may when they go out door so these should be fucking monsters first picture are about 1 week since taking cuttings others rooted and transplanted with first feeding 
note looks like its going to be couple weeks before they start looking healthy again my guess is it will take approx 4 - 5 weeks before she really starts growing


----------



## Labs Dexter (Oct 9, 2015)

What did you use to make clones as in is it peat or the root riot please... I'm trying to master cloning


----------



## Darth Vapour (Oct 9, 2015)

mg seedling starter mix


----------



## jacksthc (Oct 10, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> Anyways wanted to post some pics of my clones taken 2- 2.5 weeks into flowering first off it took about good 3 weeks to root during this time plants went from nice looking cuttings to shit looking cuttings 9 cuttings taken all 9 rooted only want 3 so culled the rest this is only taken to keep strain , thes will be grown indoor and in veg until next may when they go out door so these should be fucking monsters first picture are about 1 week since taking cuttings others rooted and transplanted with first feeding
> note looks like its going to be couple weeks before they start looking healthy again my guess is it will take approx 4 - 5 weeks before she really starts growing
> View attachment 3518144 View attachment 3518145 View attachment 3518146 View attachment 3518147 View attachment 3518148 View attachment 3518149


They look good fellow.
when did you take the clones in flower ( from when you switch the lights over to flower 12/12).
I do love monster cropping but it takes a long time and I just don't have the space to veg plants for 3 mouths ( as I only have one flower room, small veg room and grow perpetual )
would be great if you keep the updates going so we can see how they turn out.
keep up the good work mate


----------



## Darth Vapour (Oct 11, 2015)

2 1/2 weeks in 
it was mentioned by someone that taking cuttings from a flowering plant would be faster then germinating a seed so it was said  will post pictures today there about 5 weeks old now clones and still growing at a crawl will post comparison seedling would be pretty close to sexing and growing wild "_ " 
TBH there is no comparison seedling Will destroy monster cropped clone in growth rates.. i mean non of this one week in BS clone i mean cloning a real flowering plant


----------



## jacksthc (Oct 11, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> 2 1/2 weeks in
> it was mentioned by someone that taking cuttings from a flowering plant would be faster then germinating a seed so it was said  will post pictures today there about 5 weeks old now clones and still growing at a crawl will post comparison seedling would be pretty close to sexing and growing wild "_ "
> TBH there is no comparison seedling Will destroy monster cropped clone in growth rates.. i mean non of this one week in BS clone i mean cloning a real flowering plant


EDIT plants germinated from seed should grow quicker than a re vegged clone taken 3 week 
in flower 


Yer somone asked for help with cloning from a flowering plant and it has new growth in less than 10 days (looks very heathy)
it was taken early in flower.

My 6 emc plants where all rooted by the 13th day and the first clone took 9 days to root.



The first thing I would do if i was going to take clones in flower (monster crop) and wanted them to root and grow quick.

Find some clones with heathy green fan leaves and small undeveloped bud sites at the lower part of the canopy with thick green healthy stem.

Cut most the undeveloped bud sites off and cut a small young bud site in half near the top of the clone, it will take a lot less time to re veg.

You have picked some clones with a full long buds, these are going to take a very long time to re veg if they make it.


----------



## Darth Vapour (Oct 11, 2015)

there rooted an sure they will make it ,, i think people get confused i mean i have cloned 100,000 of times and like you say up to second week of flower from lower parts of plants ( THese clones were from lower part of plant lol ) 
I Normally clone last week and into second week of flower having good 700 + clones going at all times 
but the confusion is even talking clones into second week of flower lower sites ??? is that they will root an grow normal so in a sense they are not monster crop clones where as iyou have bud set happening and take clones those will bush out and grow fucked up for some time hence the slow rate 
like the ones i got this is true Monster cropping not taking lower clones that have 0 bud set they will in fact root and grow normal .. know what i mean ??


----------



## jacksthc (Oct 11, 2015)

yer I know what you mean.

Removing all the buds at this point will encourage the plant to go back to the vegetative state but not the flower on the apex
cutting top bud site in half will encourage the plant to go back to the vegetative state and cause the bud site to react like fimming a node
messes the bud up and you get lots of shoots

The older and larger the bud site is the longer its going to take to reveg

undeveloped bud site with a few bud leaves will still give you the same results, just takes less time ( the bud leaves die and the plant fuckes up for a few weeks)

talking about EMC is about taking cutting where the buds have started to grow but there not any bud leaves (or there very small)
just gives you a few cluster of shoots


----------



## Darth Vapour (Oct 11, 2015)

Sure cut the plant up to induce more stress like that makes sense ??? sorry nope i tend to let it go let mother nature deal with it ,, again i will leave this plant be untouched and we will see what comes of it .. it really was to only keep the strain with normal training of a plant it will infact out yield a monster crop plant any day of the week , 
with out skipping a beat


----------



## jacksthc (Oct 12, 2015)

That's a very nice plant grown outside, problem is fellow you can't compair outdoor to indoor plants.
Indoor plants is all about canopy shape, environment and the light used for flower 

when you reveg a plant, the plant has to get rid of all the bud sites before it can start growing normal again


----------



## The Nine (Oct 18, 2015)

jacksthc said:


> force flower is where you take a cutting or put plant plant in flower just long enough to tell the sex
> 
> EMC is where you take a cutting or re veg a plant that has just started to form bud sites in true flower (10 -14 white hairs )
> then you top the plant in early veg.
> ...


I think the proper terminology for this is 'regenerative cloning'
Monster cropping is a street name for the process. 

I've have done this several times and it does get more top colas from my experience, but the colas never filled out as wide as the original plants. 
The weights over all when dried were very similar, slightly up on RG over original plants, but not significantly. 

It is a big help in my opinion to be able to take clones from flowering plants and get them ready for planting straight after harvest. But from my experience the plants loose their growth and vigour when this is done to the same plants over a number of grows. 

I had a northern lights plant about 14 years back that I flowered, harvested and the revegged it over and over.. Just in soil and hps as I wanted to see what would happen overtime..
It gave me decent results each harvest, and after about 2 years the plant grew strong bark around the main and lower stems. 
Between the 3-4 year mark the plant literally started falling apart, splitting along the stems and whole branches just snapping of, the inside if the plant was thick dense and resembled a wood like body. 
I cut her down then. 

I hope this is useful to someone who has not done this but was curious as to what would happen if you try an keep a plant going.


----------



## jacksthc (Oct 18, 2015)

The Nine said:


> I think the proper terminology for this is 'regenerative cloning'
> Monster cropping is a street name for the process.
> 
> I've have done this several times and it does get more top colas from my experience, but the colas never filled out as wide as the original plants.
> ...


this great information and will help me alot, thanks


----------



## jacksthc (Oct 19, 2015)

My plants are 9 days in flower 



and have not streched and they are very bushy


----------



## Lord Kanti (Oct 21, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> Should be less than a week away.


My direct notes:

Weigh In

Trained
1)14.35g. Small buds.
2) 18.23g. Smaller buds.

Monster Cropped
3) 11.39g. - 11.97g Less larf. 16 oz. VERY DRY.
4) 16.57g. - 17.24g Very Dry. 20 oz.

Natural:
5) 15.25g. - 12.63 2x dense
6) 20.02g. - 17.57 Thick. Juicy. Hashy

If the buds were too wet or too dry they were re cured and weighed again, hence the second number.

I'm not a pro, but the natural colas were the best so far. I'm going to claim that my results are inconclusive as far as yield goes. If your strain has Huge buds that can spare some weight, you can probably grow more tops that are slightly less dense. I feel that my plants were too small and the pool too shallow to draw conclusions and yield percentiles.

16 and 20 oz. is how far each plant filled a 32 oz. jar.


----------



## missgrn29 (Oct 27, 2015)

I've MCed a few strains and from my experiences it works best on lower, bushier strains. I used Jack Herer as well as critical+ 2.0 and they turned out obnoxious and stringy. But the Shiva Skunk... Omg. It was the most amazing thing I've ever seen. I had 5. The tallest one at the time I flipped to 12/12 was 19" tall and with another person on the other side we couldn't touch fingers while "hugging" it. Damn incredible.


----------



## jacksthc (Oct 27, 2015)

yer i know what you meen, my plants are very short, under 12" and there very bushy 
16 in flower 12/12 



these plant may only grow 4-5 inches more and the canopy going to end up, a soild bud mass as the buds grow into each other in late flower 
stadium grow, outer plants are 6 inches higher as there sitting on 6" pots (so i get a larger sweet spot)


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2015)

jacksthc said:


> yer i know what you meen, my plants are very short, under 12" and there very bushy
> 16 in flower 12/12
> 
> View attachment 3529928
> ...


Yes I like it... They look well Jack!


----------



## jacksthc (Oct 28, 2015)

cheers fellow, like the uk thread you put up 
I from the south east of the uk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2015)

jacksthc said:


> cheers fellow, like the uk thread you put up
> I from the south east of the uk


Cushdy man yeah it needed one in my opinion but once the trolling cocks calm down it will be a good resource for a few UK lads.


----------



## wietefras (Oct 31, 2015)

I had rather poor results with monster cropping. Around 20% less than with regular cuttings or seed (either using supercropping or scrog).

Not only did the yield decrease, but it looked worse too. Most of it was less compact. Monster cropping gave the plants lot's of thin branches that weren't capable of sustaining large cola's. Most of those branches I'd rather prune away if I was growing a regular plant.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2015)

wietefras said:


> I had rather poor results with monster cropping. Around 20% less than with regular cuttings or seed (either using supercropping or scrog).
> 
> Not only did the yield decrease, but it looked worse too. Most of it was less compact. Monster cropping gave the plants lot's of thin branches that weren't capable of sustaining large cola's. Most of those branches I'd rather prune away if I was growing a regular plant.


Yep thats me but when a good cropper is on it he just carves them plants into something special, my pals shit with feeding and has me round every other day atm. but his cropping and shaping is a delight man! He joining up on here tonight to spill his beans... basically I am a shite cropper, one top and a trim thats it jobs a good un


----------



## jacksthc (Oct 31, 2015)

here's my plants 3 weeks into flower, only 12" high, a lot of cropping and shaping, went for a station canopy with 6 plants 
only 4 weeks veg


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2015)

Quality well done, very neat n tidy stuff can't wait to see how these swell up. Is it under this T5 still then?


----------



## jacksthc (Oct 31, 2015)

thanks fellow

there under a 600w hps so i am hoping for the hole canopy to end up full of 6" cola's

all the plants are about 12" under the air cooled hood,


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2015)

jacksthc said:


> thanks fellow
> 
> there under a 600w hps so i am hoping for the hole canopy to end up full of 6" cola's
> 
> all the plants are about 12" under the air cooled hood,


And they will under that 600 its good you can scrog I'm shite at it so tend to top once or twice and LST the first branches using electrical cable until they bend up or if I have a few on the go I just leave them to grow after topping. I hv had my 600's 24" above with air in the past and never saw a deficit in yield or bud quality, will be following this with interest, always learning


----------



## jacksthc (Oct 31, 2015)

not bad idea with the screen but think its going to work out ok with this crop
having a 600w 24" above the plants would cover a large canopy just over 4ft and give you a large yeild, but i like a smaller canopy 3ft x 3ft where i get the large dence cola's but i would pull a smaller crop, depends what you want.

good i will keep putting pics up  

thanks


----------



## Dankfactory (Dec 1, 2015)

The "MonsterCropping thread" . Noun.

Definition: A collection of "growers" rabidly posting exclamatory photos of entirely standard and average (and in many cases substandard/ subaverage ) cannabis plants displaying normal biological behavioral traits and in line with how they would normally perform when plants are lollypopped a couple weeks into flower. The individuals contained therein appear to believe that simply cloning a sub canopy segment containing a cluster of pistils is netting them scale crushing yields. Today's typical "MonsterCropper" can usually be found speeding through your neighborhood in a slammed civic with aftermarket smoked headlights, while sporting an oversized Affliction tee and a crisp Flatbill, and typically refer to their flowers as "Loud."


----------



## Labs Dexter (Dec 23, 2015)

Labs Dexter said:


> As promised lol Here we are View attachment 3509283 View attachment 3509282 I had to give it abit of a trim to show and more light to get in the middle and I waterd that's why the droop. Jacks now I know what you mean about the node majig I monster cropped deep cheese from dinafem before and that was bushy but the buds were further apart. View attachment 3509287
> I'm guessin early monster cropping is for a person who has three four stage plants in one flowering room and looking for a real monster crop. I really think jack you should start a conversation about this like to get the word out and show the advantages of these things I am thinking of doing the same again with Dr underground Painkiller and start it properly and we can show it and tell all. I say you because in the recent conversation you guys got deep into it. I bet it will be the new craze like vertical growing and what not


@ ValleyDragon here she is and if you start from beginning you will get what the pros are talking about the right tine and stuff.


----------



## jacksthc (Dec 23, 2015)

Dankfactory said:


> The "MonsterCropping thread" . Noun.
> 
> Definition: A collection of "growers" rabidly posting exclamatory photos of entirely standard and average (and in many cases substandard/ subaverage ) cannabis plants displaying normal biological behavioral traits and in line with how they would normally perform when plants are lollypopped a couple weeks into flower. The individuals contained therein appear to believe that simply cloning a sub canopy segment containing a cluster of pistils is netting them scale crushing yields. Today's typical "MonsterCropper" can usually be found speeding through your neighborhood in a slammed civic with aftermarket smoked headlights, while sporting an oversized Affliction tee and a crisp Flatbill, and typically refer to their flowers as "Loud."


look at this emc plant I well messed it up 

 

do you have any ideal what your talking about


----------



## Labs Dexter (Dec 24, 2015)

Ya I can post here again lol, its been a while since that shameful afghani. 
Here is holygrail 69 clone was took at day 7 of flowering 


This ( loud) plant is beautifuland I'm sure I cocked upcoming bad thatched mother is seeding ,

atleast I'll have some good seeds to pop eh


----------



## Labs Dexter (Dec 25, 2015)

Lol I ment I cocked up that bad with the mother I think I seeded her.... my bad


----------



## jacrispy (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## jacrispy (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## Dumme (Dec 25, 2015)

Always...


----------



## jacrispy (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## jacrispy (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## jacrispy (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## Gquebed (Dec 30, 2015)

Nice save!


----------



## jacrispy (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## jacrispy (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## jacrispy (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## jacrispy (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## jacksthc (Dec 31, 2015)

jacrispy said:


> View attachment 3575069


your plant looks great I would lst the plant for a couple more weeks, pot it up in a large pot and flower, a single massive plant under a 600w


----------



## jacrispy (Dec 31, 2015)

jacksthc said:


> your plant looks great I would lst the plant for a couple more weeks, pot it up in a large pot and flower, a single massive plant under a 600w


Yea but I'm an outdoor guy & just wanted to keep a mother plant for next may
I took my clones in flower cause I decided last minute


----------



## jacrispy (Dec 31, 2015)




----------



## jacksthc (Dec 31, 2015)

great ideal keeping her as mother plant, remove all the larger fan leaves every 3-4 weeks to stunt the growth, only feed her once a week (1/2 strenth fish mix nutes ) and take the cutting couple of days after feeding, I would keep cut the plant back (topping) so you keep her short and get her really bushy ( more clones)
take some cutting and flower the mother plant off outside , ( should be able to keep her short and very bushy till she goes out side, could use a screen as support when she first starts perflower

this plant would be massive and you would pull lbs off her 

Its all about 100's of short level shoots in a very large pot before you put the plant outside 
good luck


----------



## jacksthc (Dec 31, 2015)

going to do the same thing to my plant ( but flowering indoors under a 600w, hope to pull 10oz's off her ) 

 

needs a few weeks more in veg, but thats great as i need to build the flower room lol


----------



## Labs Dexter (Jan 5, 2016)

Here is holygrail 69  so far nipped main stem and took off some lettuce leafs off.

Finally getting normal leafs back and some width.


----------



## Labs Dexter (Jan 18, 2016)

He hey I was last to post here makes it easier..

Here is the above holygrail 69 grow I took the top shoots as clones the were three but I think two took but here she is put in flowering on Sunday day 1


----------



## jacrispy (Jan 18, 2016)

5 inches tall 4 months old 
havent pruned it yet
gsc


----------



## personal lux (Jan 23, 2016)

I've taken many, many clones. And I've found taking cuts from plants already flowering when having flowers on them tends to be worse for the plant overall. I notice skinky branching and retardation from strains I know are powerhouses. I think using twist pop techniques to crop your plants is easier and safer than this method.


----------



## Labs Dexter (Jan 24, 2016)

personal lux said:


> I've taken many, many clones. And I've found taking cuts from plants already flowering when having flowers on them tends to be worse for the plant overall. I notice skinky branching and retardation from strains I know are powerhouses. I think using twist pop techniques to crop your plants is easier and safer than this method.


True that, but if you take a clone in the first week of flowering, like first sign of flowering it will be easier to maintain...

If you scroll back a few pages you should see the difference in normal monster cropped amd early monster cropping, 

if done right time like I was explained to you should have a EMC clone ready in 8 weeks or so, but normal monster cropped will take 10 weeks or over...

Lol not sure if I made sense lmao.


----------



## personal lux (Jan 24, 2016)

I think it's all dependant of strain and the hormones produces and how they effect it's own growth.


----------



## Labs Dexter (Jan 25, 2016)

personal lux said:


> I think it's all dependant of strain and the hormones produces and how they effect it's own growth.


Im guessing indica strains are hard because of the short nodes, I tried afghani and that was horrible to work with.

Probably to do with but I'll try and tag the main man who taught me most of these things I learnt and allot more xp than me lol, 

@jacksthc sorry bother you buddy to get a successful monste crop a clone, is it to do with strains or just timing of the cut? 

I'm sure you said first week it has lots of hormones so they are easier to clone


----------



## Labs Dexter (Feb 1, 2016)

Any hoo here is the holygrail at week 2 day 1,
This close up if from two days ago I think


----------



## jacrispy (Feb 20, 2016)

my monsters were getting anxious so i grabbed a 600 to go ahead & grow em inside


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 20, 2016)

lol


----------



## jacrispy (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## jacrispy (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## jacrispy (Mar 1, 2016)

got em in 7 gal pots now


----------



## jacksthc (Mar 1, 2016)

jacrispy said:


> View attachment 3620920 got em in 7 gal pots now


your plants are looking great
love the lst on the smaller plant


----------



## saiyaneye (Mar 1, 2016)

jacrispy said:


> View attachment 3612907


How is that so dense like that?


----------



## jacrispy (Mar 1, 2016)

saiyaneye said:


> How is that so dense like that?


i took them in flower


----------



## saiyaneye (Mar 1, 2016)

jacrispy said:


> i took them in flower


So that is what supercropping does? Looks like I am going to be doing some reading


----------



## jacrispy (Mar 1, 2016)

saiyaneye said:


> So that is what supercropping does? Looks like I am going to be doing some reading


"supercropping" is the bending & breaking of branches.
"monstercropping" is taking a clone in flower then revegging it.


----------



## saiyaneye (Mar 1, 2016)

Typed wrong


----------



## saiyaneye (Mar 1, 2016)

saiyaneye said:


> Typed wrong


Is there a difference between taking a clone at the end of flower vs the beginning in relation to monstercropping?


----------



## jacrispy (Mar 1, 2016)

saiyaneye said:


> Is there a difference between taking a clone at the end of flower vs the beginning in relation to monstercropping?


i dont know ? 
these were taken at 2 weeks & at 4 weeks off the same plant.


----------



## jacrispy (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## The Nine (Mar 1, 2016)

jacrispy said:


> View attachment 3621036 View attachment 3621041


I think you will be pleasantly surprised come harvest if you keep them in good health. You should get a lot of dense buds on those. 
But I think you may want to consider supporting the plant soon, she won't be able to support her colas from about 6 weeks in flower.


----------



## jacrispy (Mar 1, 2016)

cleaned her up & tied her down


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Mar 2, 2016)

I take my clones 2.5 weeks in


----------



## jacrispy (Mar 2, 2016)

constantly shaving this bitches legs


----------



## TrimothyLeary (Mar 3, 2016)

I used this technique accidentally when I took flowered clones from my first grow. It was definitely a bushy success. Not sure it's going to be a regular method for me indoors but outdoors it may be a good way to go, stealth wise. A monster cropped Ducksfoot would be completely undetectable.


----------



## jacrispy (Mar 5, 2016)

they are coming rite along


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Mar 5, 2016)

2 weeks into flower and some clones taken week ago for out door


----------



## jacrispy (Mar 7, 2016)

put some cages on em


----------



## TrimothyLeary (Mar 7, 2016)

Filled my cabinet, no training needed. By accident. It was awesome.


----------



## jacrispy (Mar 9, 2016)

gonna tuck the big one till the little one catches up


----------



## jacrispy (Mar 16, 2016)

progress


----------



## saiyaneye (Mar 21, 2016)

Is revegging very similar to monstercropping? The end result that is


----------



## jacrispy (Mar 28, 2016)

more progress
gonna flip em soon


----------



## jacrispy (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## jafro daweedhound (Mar 28, 2016)

MammothGrow said:


> The one benefit i'm hoping to get from monster cropping is being able to take cuts 2-3 weeks into flower and they should be rooted and vegging by the time i harvest my crop and go right into the big room. Then i no longer need to spend time taking care of mother plants in a separate room, just take cuts at the same time every round. We'll see how it works out though, this will be my first time doing so.


You have some great points,
One question, Are you worried about your clones becoming genetically weaker with each successive cloning. Many studies that I have read have indicated that desirable traits including yield, disease resistance, ect, can/ maybe effected as the plants lineage moves further from the mother plant. Have you experienced this ?
Thanks


----------



## jafro daweedhound (Mar 28, 2016)

Darth Vapour said:


> you should ask him truthfully how long it took from taking cuts to now  to do that
> Cause at the end of the day its all about speed, and power bill expense
> think of growing as a business would you do something that cost company more money or would you do it as to save money and achieve same yield


In botany we refer to this as the SET of the crop
S = Space and how it is used
E = Energy - photon loss ect
T = Time and how to improve on crop rotation

I have almost got it right after 30 years, another 30 and I will be there....

Thanks for your info - very interesting...


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (Mar 28, 2016)

I have some clones I took from a few plants ranging from 3-5 weeks into flowering. They're currently in peat pellets rooting. Interested in seeing how they turn out. My revegged chocolope and og kush plants are looking much better than my amnesia haze so I put it into bloom. The other two will get cloned one more time before they get flowered out again. The first set of clones were sold.


----------



## 1Dreadlockrasta420 (Mar 29, 2016)

MammothGrow said:


> My first instinct is to tell you what a deuche you are, but I'll move past that. Assuming things about people off such little information you have is quite stupid. I've grown from seed, I've kept mother plants and got my clones from them, blah blah blah. If you get clones from a nursery you still have to take good care of them and provide them feedings etc to reach a good result. Just because you don't germinate the seed, or root the clone yourself until its like 4-6" tall, but you grow the plant the rest of its life, hardly makes you not a grower. GO TROLL SOMEWHERE ELSE DEUCHEBAG, YOUR WORDS ARE IRRELEVANT HERE


If u bought ur clone at a store your a weed babysitter. Buying clones is like having red headed step children...u love them but never as much as the ones u got to hold as a baby


----------



## jacrispy (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## jacrispy (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 13, 2016)

this clone was taken at 3 weeks 12/12 from the seed mother

  
i vegged it for 6 weeks flowered for 8 weeks, it yielded 28 oz
i think it helps the plant shoot out more branches when growing them from a semi rejuvenated stage ( what you call monster cropping)
but its also the genetics that made this plant big

peace


----------



## Bangaman (Apr 17, 2016)

ThaProdiG said:


> i dont know how people think they'll get any grow experiences from buying clones... doesnt make u a grower... nor give u any worthy experience... the nursery grows it... you just take it home... so annoying listening to people who swag off of nurseries come on here spewing advice knowing they dont grow shit... they house sit some plants for a month,


Its called being progressive> You sound like my grand pops saying "kids nowadays will never know what it means to drive a car because they did not learn on a stick shift." why use a dial phone when u have an iPhone? Why learn DOS when u have Windows 10?

Starting with clones means they are smarter than the fool who wasted time with seeds


----------



## Bangaman (Apr 17, 2016)

youraveragehorticulturist said:


> When I "Monster Crop" I get a lot of skinny branches, all growing out of what used to be a bud site. Too many, too skinny. Growth is unsymmetrical, and unpredictable. I end up cutting most of the "monster" growth away.
> 
> When I "fim" I end up with the same situation. Lots of skinny, ugly branches all originating from one "tip." And usually I cut most of those shitty branches away, anyway.
> 
> ...


It sounds about right. I FIM THE Main top at 3 nodes, get a few strong 2 -4 branches under the Main, as soon as the 2-4 branches are long enough( 2-3 inches) I start training them to grow horizontal. Once I have 2 nodes from last FIM point on the Main I FIM it again, I also FIM all side branches that have have 2 or 3 nodes and keep training them all horizontal. I train the resulting water spouts horizontal as well, I do lots of careful leaf trimming as I go along. Eg, i shine a flashlight from the top Maine and work in quadrants cutting any leaf I cannot move to the side that is covering a budding potential water sprout. the end result is an organized series of Menorahs. I am a plant sadist. I bend, twist, and chop my bitches with no fear of hurting or breaking them.


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (Apr 17, 2016)

Alot of pictures are of clones well established. Here's my first attempt at monster cropping. These clones were taken from my amnesia haze plant at 4 weeks in. They were transplanted today. They both have small roots from sitting in aloe water for a week. 

The other clone is from my chocolope mother plant.


----------



## Bangaman (Apr 18, 2016)

MammothGrow said:


> Is anybody on here having good results taking clones from their flowering plants 2-3 weeks into flower, and getting equal to or higher yields, and same quality bud? I'm thinking of taking cuts from my Indica dominant Blueberry x Cookies from Midnight Farms Nursery that i just switched to flower 3 days ago. Trying to research this Monster Cropping and see if I should bother or just get fresh cuts from Midnight when i need to(so far all 3 strains i've got from them are slaying it!)


Only if you consider best " time to flower " to be a factor of plant size can this be worth trying. WORTH being the operative here, because crop weight is a factor of plant size.

I am supposing the "science" or reasoning behind this hypothesis is the concept of "arrested development", That the physiological changes that are triggered by the 12/12 light cycle are "captured" within a plant at time of incision. That these "physiological changes" somehow over ride plant genetics along with human manipulation because in my opinion the latter two dictate crop size.

It would be a beautiful thing if we could lazy our way into monster size crops with just one snap of the scalpel on a FEMALE plant "in flowering".

JESUS CHRIST! Clone me a few bitches in heat (ovulating) and get me a world full of nymphomaniacs for the pleasure of Man-kind, After all, that is all Woman-kind are good for---plenty-plenty children and always stay horny.

DANG! Such "super females" could be our solution to end Kim Jong-un...Maybe take over the Chinese...A Nobel Prize!

Reminds me of the scene in the movie Braveheart in which King Edward I (Longshanks) laments that there are too many Scots (Chinese). His solution is to declare reinstatement of the old practice of primae noctis, where English noblemen have the right to take or preferably "deflower" Scottish Women (newlywed wives) on their wedding night. Upon declaring primae noctis, Longshanks states (in obvious reference to impregnating the Scots’ brides), “If we can’t get them out, we’ll breed them out.” I tell ya, with this (Weed Science) we can win the Economic war with China.

HOLLY CRAP! I'M SO HIGH RIGHT NOW


----------



## 420producer (Apr 19, 2016)

monster cropped an main lined, took forever to clone , but my way is not the best way .all these were monster cropped


----------



## jacrispy (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## jacrispy (May 12, 2016)




----------



## jacrispy (May 12, 2016)




----------



## Growdict (May 12, 2016)

impossible to keep the legs shaved on those monster cropped plants.


----------



## 420producer (May 12, 2016)

Growdict said:


> impossible to keep the legs shaved on those monster cropped plants.[/Q
> 
> 
> jacrispy said:
> ...


----------



## jacrispy (May 12, 2016)

week 4


----------



## 420producer (May 12, 2016)

very nice .time to defoliate a lil??


----------



## Dan can grow (May 15, 2016)

MammothGrow said:


> Is anybody on here having good results taking clones from their flowering plants 2-3 weeks into flower, and getting equal to or higher yields, and same quality bud? I'm thinking of taking cuts from my Indica dominant Blueberry x Cookies from Midnight Farms Nursery that i just switched to flower 3 days ago. Trying to research this Monster Cropping and see if I should bother or just get fresh cuts from Midnight when i need to(so far all 3 strains i've got from them are slaying it!)


Do it now! I've had plenty of success as far as five weeks into flower. They do take longer to re-veg the further you are into flower.


----------



## jacrispy (May 24, 2016)

@Corso312 check out my girls


----------



## Corso312 (May 24, 2016)

Lookin good man, which strain is that?


----------



## Dan can grow (May 24, 2016)

MONSTER CROPPED!


----------



## jacrispy (May 24, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Lookin good man, which strain is that?


found a seed in a bag of gsc gonna run her outside again this year


----------



## Dan can grow (May 24, 2016)

Mine I was told was gorilla glue then I found three seeds.


----------



## Corso312 (May 24, 2016)

jacrispy said:


> found a seed in a bag of gsc View attachment 3689731gonna run her outside again this year






Bout damn time the sun got here n heated up...plants all tripled in growth the last 10 days..they were just hibernating the first 2 weeks of may.


----------



## jacrispy (May 24, 2016)

yea man i covered mine for a couple nights there incredible bulk


----------



## jacrispy (Jun 12, 2016)

shes getting there


----------



## jacrispy (Jun 26, 2016)

87days since flip
shes almost done


----------



## RoneGrown (Aug 23, 2016)

Darth Vapour said:


> lol what does monster cropping and taking cuts couple weeks in flower have in common ??? NOTHING


That's what I was thinking


----------



## jacksthc (Aug 24, 2016)

Great results there mate looks like a forest, must have taken a long time to havest  

The out door plant looks great, very healthy


----------



## 420producer (Aug 24, 2016)

RoneGrown said:


> That's what I was thinking


The optimal timeframe to take your “Monster-Cuttings” is around 2-3 weeks after switching to 12/12. When you see the formation of the first buds, it’s time to take your cuttings. Place them into a glass of water for some time to ensure that no air to enters the vascular system.and take your clippings from the bottom of plant. you should get 60 % success rate . it works great . .... imo


----------



## purplehays1 (Aug 25, 2016)

youraveragehorticulturist said:


> When I "Monster Crop" I get a lot of skinny branches, all growing out of what used to be a bud site. Too many, too skinny. Growth is unsymmetrical, and unpredictable. I end up cutting most of the "monster" growth away.
> 
> When I "fim" I end up with the same situation. Lots of skinny, ugly branches all originating from one "tip." And usually I cut most of those shitty branches away, anyway.
> 
> ...


totally strain dependent. Some plants really take well to revegging, others freak out.


----------



## Jerseykushface (Aug 26, 2016)

Normal start to monstercropping? In my rdwc they look funky n sum r way better then others also i took my clones during flower really late idk if that really matters tho i took them week 6/7 probably


----------



## Jerseykushface (Aug 26, 2016)

Here sum roots how do they look they all don't look this long tho .. n they have sum brown spots


----------



## 420producer (Aug 28, 2016)

purplehays1 said:


> totally strain dependent. Some plants really take well to revegging, others freak out.


soo true . i had 4 out of 12 take . and they are struggling.. pineapple express. i took only the bottom clippings.. cant wait to see what they turn into. im not too sure its the most efficient way to get your clones. but if the flowering plant was banging out . then i feel their clones will too. .imo


----------



## OnePrays (Aug 28, 2016)

I managed to get 19 out 22 so far monster cropping


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 28, 2016)

ThaProdiG said:


> i dont know how people think they'll get any grow experiences from buying clones... doesnt make u a grower... nor give u any worthy experience... the nursery grows it... you just take it home... so annoying listening to people who swag off of nurseries come on here spewing advice knowing they dont grow shit... they house sit some plants for a month,


I can clone in soil,water,aero,sponge plugs,peat moss etc & have high 90% success rates with any method,cloning is not growing,if I had the choice to know one or the other I'd pick being able to grow out clones into massive cola laden monsters over being a great cloner & shit grower.

yes,I agree every grower should at least have the ability to clone but your way discrediting the guys grow skills for no reason at all,I run 4 mothers at all times but everybody don't have the space I have,your a little harsh on the guy don't ya think


----------



## Jerseykushface (Aug 28, 2016)

420producer said:


> soo true . i had 4 out of 12 take . and they are struggling.. pineapple express. i took only the bottom clippings.. cant wait to see what they turn into. im not too sure its the most efficient way to get your clones. but if the flowering plant was banging out . then i feel their clones will too. .imo


Use root riot not Rockwool


----------



## Jerseykushface (Aug 28, 2016)

Jerseykushface said:


> Normal start to monstercropping? In my rdwc they look funky n sum r way better then others also i took my clones during flower really late idk if that really matters tho i took them week 6/7 probably
> View attachment 3766157 View attachment 3766159 View attachment 3766160 View attachment 3766161 View attachment 3766162 View attachment 3766163 View attachment 3766165



Are some of these nute burnt?


----------



## dubois.f (Sep 4, 2016)

My first grow was in winter indoor. I had two plants, harvested them in may and one survived and went into veg again. It's said pictures are worth more than words so here's some pics. 

Around 3-4 weeks after harvest (June):
 

July:
 

End of July:


August:
 

September (today):


----------



## Alec420 (Sep 4, 2016)

RoneGrown said:


> That's what I was thinking


i hope you read all the comments before you start thinking


----------



## Mrniceguy420rj (Dec 6, 2017)

I mean in reality growing is all trial and error. People just need a reason to hate. But you are hating the wrong people we are medical marijuana medicine men and women. I am thankful for every grower out there because you are bringing more air to this planet. Why does everyone have to fight on here when one thing may work for someones grow where it didn't work for another. I have successfully monster cropped a few plants. And every single one rooted and are now in flower. So for all the punks out there who think there better then everyone pull your head outta your bum and share your advice and quit ragging on the next person. Because you never know who has a M.G.C and let's all take a second and give thanks to the ganja gods for the best meds the planet has produced


----------



## Northernone666 (Aug 21, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> iv had no problem with taking clones from a flowering plant.
> some "bush" up a bit on reveg, & they take a little longer to root but work fine IMO
> I just took some cuts yesterday from a couple 3 wks in
> View attachment 3501945


 Gonna try this


----------



## EvansInUK (Aug 26, 2018)

A lot of positive things said about this style of clones. I'm yet to run my first grow Lol. But already I fancy giving it a go, all them extra branches and future buds sound intriguing


----------

